# La diversità dei sessi



## Lucbri (29 Gennaio 2019)

*La diversità dei sessi*

Ciao a tutti.
Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
Se il tradimento lo fa un uomo è sbagliato ma non giudicato in modo dispregiativo.
Molto spesso una donna che tradisce viene additata come una tr..a
Io penso che il tradimento (giusto o sbagliato) sia una forma di libertà personale 
Uomo e donna indistintamente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Non mi risulta che ci siano distinzioni così diffuse.
La libertà non c’entra niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che ci siano distinzioni così diffuse.
> La libertà non c’entra niente.


dici?
Piu di una volta anche qui si è visto colpevolizzare molto di più la femmina che il maschio


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


Dipende con chi ne parli. Si tende a empatizzare (o ad avercela per principio)  con persone dello stesso sesso.
Se fai una somma algebrica di:
Uomini che ce l'hanno per principio con gli altri uomini;
Donne che ce l'hanno per principio con le altre donne;
Uomini che giustificano per principio altri uomini;
Donne che giustificano per principio altre donne;
Secondo me arrivi a totalizzare il 97% della popolazione generale.

Quindi lascia perdere l'aspetto costruttivo della discussione :rotfl:


----------



## Vera (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


Per me sono tutti pezzi di merda a prescindere dal sesso, sappilo anche tu 
:rotfl:


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2019)

Sono retaggi ancestrali: l'uomo cacciatore, la donna angelo del focolare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici?
> Piu di una volta anche qui si è visto colpevolizzare molto di più la femmina che il maschio


Esempi.
Io no.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende con chi ne parli. Si tende a empatizzare (o ad avercela per principio)  con persone dello stesso sesso.
> Se fai una somma algebrica di:
> Uomini che ce l'hanno per principio con gli altri uomini;
> Donne che ce l'hanno per principio con le altre donne;
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


intanto benvenuto 

Direi che questa distinzione si sia nel tempo affievolita.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Saranno diversi? La cosa che hanno in comune è una: "tradire chi ti vuole Bene è da pezzi di merda "[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## Lucbri (30 Gennaio 2019)

grazie del benvenuto!
sicuramente si è affievolita nelle grandi città.
Ma nelle piccole realtà di provincia ancora c'è molta ignoranza



Fiammetta ha detto:


> intanto benvenuto
> 
> Direi che questa distinzione si sia nel tempo affievolita.


----------



## Darietto (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto!
> sicuramente si è affievolita nelle grandi città.
> Ma nelle piccole realtà di provincia ancora c'è molta ignoranza


hai ragione Lucbri. La distinzione esiste eccome. E penso non sia  nemmeno una questione di città o periferia. Esiste, e non solo tra le  vecchie generazioni, anche tra quelle nuove. Basta guardare i film e le  pubblicità italiane, soprattutto quelle indirizzate ad un pubblico del  ceto medio basso.

Invece dovendoti rispondere con il paraocchi  valutando solo le persone che conosco e soprattutto quello che penso io,  allora ti direi che non esite distinzione


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Saranno diversi? La cosa che hanno in comune è una: "tradire chi ti vuole Bene è da pezzi di merda "[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


Te piacerebbe


----------



## alberto15 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


le distinzioni tra uomo e donna le fa la natura. Prova a domandarti perche' per trovare una donna un uomo fa una fatica del diavolo (mediamente) e una donna appena schiocca le dita ha decine di uomini ai suoi piedi? E' tutta li' la differenza.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te piacerebbe


Vero pezzi di merda è troppo poco [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. senza cattiveria [emoji72].


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero pezzi di merda è troppo poco [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. senza cattiveria [emoji72].


Non ti permettere, "pezzi di merda" lo dico solo io


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Forse si potrebbe anche cercare di capire chi fa differenze perché le fa?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero pezzi di merda è troppo poco [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. senza cattiveria [emoji72].


Sembri un abbacchio a Pasqua che si incazza contro Gesù perché è risorto.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sembri un abbacchio a Pasqua che si incazza contro Gesù perché è risorto.


A cosa servono i nemici quando si hanno amici cosi[emoji72][emoji72][emoji72].
Quindi tradire chi ti vuole bene salva L'abbacchio [emoji57].


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A cosa servono i nemici quando si hanno amici cosi[emoji72][emoji72][emoji72].
> Quindi tradire chi ti vuole bene salva L'abbacchio [emoji57].


Naaah. L'abbacchio deve morì perchè è nato abbacchio. Rassegnato però.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> *Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


Un tema così di solito sui social provoca un flusso inarrestabile di flame, è un tema da clickbait usato da chi ha interesse a vedere accrescere gli accessi al proprio gruppo.
Qui si è ammosciato dopo poche pagine (direi... giustamente, ma facciamo finta di niente).
Mi sa che ci vuole un *innesco*, così da far durare questo thread fino a quando le coltri di nebbia odierne saranno solo un ricordo...
Ma quale innesco?
Uhm, vediamo un po'. che cosa potrei scrivere...:sorriso:


----------



## Lucbri (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un tema così di solito sui social provoca un flusso inarrestabile di flame, è un tema da clickbait usato da chi ha interesse a vedere accrescere gli accessi al proprio gruppo.
> Qui si è ammosciato dopo poche pagine (direi... giustamente, ma facciamo finta di niente).
> Mi sa che ci vuole un innesco, così da far durare questo thread fino a quando le coltri di nebbia odierne saranno solo un ricordo...
> Ma quale innesco?
> Uhm, vediamo un po'. che cosa potrei scrivere...:sorriso:


ciao, scrivi quello che pensi.
Non siamo qui apposta?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> *Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


L'impatto del tradimento sul singolo individuo subisce grandemente l'influsso culturale.
Al sud ancora per l'uomo è un punto d'onore avere tante donne e piacere ad esse e le donne che sono tutte casalinghe non possono dire niente, al nord invece sono le donne a essere promiscue, che tanto poi se scoperte in caso di separazione si beccano casa, alimenti e figli lasciando l'uomo senza un tetto sulla testa, così al nord ci sono tante donne che tradiscono e a volte fanno gang bang e bondage nei privè ma il patriarcato è stato sconfitto e le donne lavorano tutte ma non hanno così tanti posti dirigenziali e beccano meno stipendio però sono più libere sessualmente e spesso multiorgasmiche tranne quelle che non lo sono.
I musulmani ci provano con tutte le donne, anche italiane, ma se è un uomo italiano a farlo bisogna stare attenti perché da loro non si può e si rischia di finire male e poi i nigeriani fanno riti in cui sacrificano le donne, ma non sono razzisti.
A fare la differenza poi sono le grandi città, dove la gente è più libera e si tradisce di più avendo tante occasioni e non conoscendo neppure il vicino di casa, mentre nelle provincia la gente mormora e non si fa i fatti suoi e quindi tutti stanno più attenti per non perdere l'immagine sociale conquistata ma poi ci danno dentro di più soprattutto a Bologna e nel Veneto, ma anche i toscani si difendono bene, mentre i milanesi sono più freddi ma tanto oggi c'è internet e ci si conosce così, e con i treni veloci è più facile tradirsi che tanto a 500 km di distanza non ti conosce nessuno, anche se a mio cugino è capitato di essere beccato fuori dal motel in un paese straniero dal vicino di casa che non incontra mai neppure sul pianerottolo, è il karma che torna indietro.
L'Italia poi è un paese bigotto, dove conta l'apparire e quindi in piazza sono tutte belle famiglie, nella realtà fanno di tutto e di più e al sud ci sono più rapporti anali che al nord secondo una  statistica fatta a casaccio da non mi ricordo chi.
La donna che tradisce al sud pertanto è una troia mentre l'uomo maschilista è un figo, mentre al nord le cose vanno diversamente e bisogna stare attenti a prendersi la donna giusta perché poi gli uomini veri non esistono più mentre le donne sono psicopatiche e poi dopo una certa età invecchiano e non le vuole nessuno mentre l'uomo cerca sempre quella più giovane e anche se decrepito ha sempre il suo fascino e comunque se ha soldi qualcuna la trova sempre ma in questo caso lei non è una troia ma una ragazza che cerca il padre anche in Briatore e si illude di cambiare l'uomo che in realtà non cambia come dice la canzone, quella famosa.
(Penso di avere condensato più o meno tutto quello che si dice sui social sul tema, sono stato abbastanza esaustivo?:sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval::carneval:. Via alla flame (per chi ha voglia)!)


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> ciao, scrivi quello che pensi.
> Non siamo qui apposta?


Dopo.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse si potrebbe anche cercare di capire chi fa differenze perché le fa?


chi ci ha imposto di credere in dio, perché lo ha fatto? credo che queste domande facciano tutte parte della stessa risposta


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono appena iscritto al sito e vi scrivo da Perugia.
> Da maschio vorrei sollevare una discussione (costruttiva) sul perchè un tradimento debba essere considerato in modo diverso a seconda del sesso che lo fa.
> Purtroppo la società moderna fa ancora grosse distinzioni tra uomo e donna.
> ...


Devo essere serio?
Sono stato tradito, non ho mai pensato che mia moglie fosse una troia e neppure lo penso di chi tradisce, ma una stronza sì, perché mi ha messo seriamente in difficoltà, senza neppure rendersene conto.
Perché se ti trovi in una situazione del genere e sei padre devi fare una scelta che se abbandoni tutto ti costa tantissimo (a te e ai figli), ovvero devi rinunciare ad avere una presenza costante e una famiglia, per trasformarti in un single in una casa quasi sempre di merda visto i costi che hanno nelle grandi città, a cercare di andare d'accordo con qualcuna che ti ha cambiato vita e prospettiva e che se non equilibrata ti farà la guerra per anni, rovinando al contempo l'equilibrio e le prospettive dei figli che si trovano a subire tutto questo loro malgrado. E come figlio di un divorzio ne so qualcosa.
E allora, che fai?
Abbozzi, cerchi di ricostruire, ti impegni, metti da parte l'orgoglio, ma anche i sentimenti, perché capita anche di amare chi ti tradisce, e di amare la famiglia che hai contribuito a costruire, e lo fai con la lealtà che ti appartiene, cerchi una dimensione di vita che non sia così penalizzante, continui a costruire per chi in tutto questo non c'entra niente - i figli! - magari cerchi a tua volta di avere una vita fuori dalla famiglia, quando le cose comprendi che non si ristabiliranno più.
Ma non ti viene mai da pensare che lei, tua moglie, sia una troia.
Magari glielo dici quando hai voglia di farle male perché quello che ricevi sta diventando insostenibile, e le parole sono quelle sberle che tu non puoi e non vuoi dare, ma non lo pensi.
Non lo pensi perché sei moderno, attuale, perché sei un uomo e sai che tutti possono sbagliare.
Ma sai anche che è meglio capire prima che si ha a che fare con una stronza che con una troia.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'impatto del tradimento sul singolo individuo subisce grandemente l'influsso culturale.
> Al sud ancora per l'uomo è un punto d'onore avere tante donne e piacere ad esse e le donne che sono tutte casalinghe non possono dire niente, al nord invece sono le donne a essere promiscue, che tanto poi se scoperte in caso di separazione si beccano casa, alimenti e figli lasciando l'uomo senza un tetto sulla testa, così al nord ci sono tante donne che tradiscono e a volte fanno gang bang e bondage nei privè ma il patriarcato è stato sconfitto e le donne lavorano tutte ma non hanno così tanti posti dirigenziali e beccano meno stipendio però sono più libere sessualmente e spesso multiorgasmiche tranne quelle che non lo sono.
> I musulmani ci provano con tutte le donne, anche italiane, ma se è un uomo italiano a farlo bisogna stare attenti perché da loro non si può e si rischia di finire male e poi i nigeriani fanno riti in cui sacrificano le donne, ma non sono razzisti.
> A fare la differenza poi sono le grandi città, dove la gente è più libera e si tradisce di più avendo tante occasioni e non conoscendo neppure il vicino di casa, mentre nelle provincia la gente mormora e non si fa i fatti suoi e quindi tutti stanno più attenti per non perdere l'immagine sociale conquistata ma poi ci danno dentro di più soprattutto a Bologna e nel Veneto, ma anche i toscani si difendono bene, mentre i milanesi sono più freddi ma tanto oggi c'è internet e ci si conosce così, e con i treni veloci è più facile tradirsi che tanto a 500 km di distanza non ti conosce nessuno, anche se a mio cugino è capitato di essere beccato fuori dal motel in un paese straniero dal vicino di casa che non incontra mai neppure sul pianerottolo, è il karma che torna indietro.
> ...



non ho capito se stai facendo sarcasmo o pensi davvero a quello che hai scritto. Io, e premetto che sono lombardo d.o.c, ho trovato più trasgressione e libertà sessuale in Sicilia che non in Lombardia. Ho trovato più provincialismo a Milano e Torino che non nel paesino dove vivo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> non ho capito se stai facendo *sarcasmo* o pensi davvero a quello che hai scritto. Io, e premetto che sono lombardo d.o.c, ho trovato più trasgressione e libertà sessuale in Sicilia che non in Lombardia. Ho trovato più provincialismo a Milano e Torino che non nel paesino dove vivo.


Ovviamente. Siamo nel 2019, non nel 1967.


----------



## Lucbri (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> non ho capito se stai facendo sarcasmo o pensi davvero a quello che hai scritto. Io, e premetto che sono lombardo d.o.c, ho trovato più trasgressione e libertà sessuale in Sicilia che non in Lombardia. Ho trovato più provincialismo a Milano e Torino che non nel paesino dove vivo.


concordo pienamente!
Il divario di libertà culturale tra nord e sud non è così come descritto.
Forse 30 anni fa era così


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente. Siamo nel 2019, non nel 1967.



per darvi un'idea di come mi sento quando dialogo su Tradinet (non con tutti, ma la maggior parte)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZIefiw2tXk


https://youtu.be/Fy5v9xDtZK0?t=135


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> per darvi un'idea di come mi sento quando dialogo su Tradinet (non con tutti, ma la maggior parte)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZIefiw2tXk
> ...


Wow... Devono essere proprio bei momenti!


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> per darvi un'idea di come mi sento quando dialogo su Tradinet (non con tutti, ma la maggior parte)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZIefiw2tXk
> ...


A me viene in mente questa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NBGIobP-Sc
Per cui ogni tanto cerco di stemperare un po'. Non so se ci riesco, però.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me viene in mente questa.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NBGIobP-Sc
> Per cui ogni tanto cerco di stemperare un po'. Non so se ci riesco, però.


sarebbe un riferimento (sarcastico) indiretto a me quel video?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> sarebbe un riferimento (sarcastico) indiretto a me quel video?


No.
Non ho scritto questo infatti.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Devo essere serio? Sono stato tradito, non ho mai pensato che mia moglie fosse una troia e neppure lo penso di chi tradisce, ma una stronza sì, perché mi ha messo seriamente in difficoltà, senza neppure rendersene conto. Perché se ti trovi in una situazione del genere e sei padre devi fare una scelta che se abbandoni tutto ti costa tantissimo (a te e ai figli), ovvero devi rinunciare ad avere una presenza costante e una famiglia, per trasformarti in un single in una casa quasi sempre di merda visto i costi che hanno nelle grandi città, a cercare di andare d'accordo con qualcuna che ti ha cambiato vita e prospettiva e che se non equilibrata ti farà la guerra per anni, rovinando al contempo l'equilibrio e le prospettive dei figli che si trovano a subire tutto questo loro malgrado. E come figlio di un divorzio ne so qualcosa. E allora, che fai? Abbozzi, cerchi di ricostruire, ti impegni, metti da parte l'orgoglio, ma anche i sentimenti, perché capita anche di amare chi ti tradisce, e di amare la famiglia che hai contribuito a costruire, e lo fai con la lealtà che ti appartiene, cerchi una dimensione di vita che non sia così penalizzante, continui a costruire per chi in tutto questo non c'entra niente - i figli! - magari cerchi a tua volta di avere una vita fuori dalla famiglia, quando le cose comprendi che non si ristabiliranno più. Ma non ti viene mai da pensare che lei, tua moglie, sia una troia. Magari glielo dici quando hai voglia di farle male perché quello che ricevi sta diventando insostenibile, e le parole sono quelle sberle che tu non puoi e non vuoi dare, ma non lo pensi. Non lo pensi perché sei moderno, attuale, perché sei un uomo e sai che tutti possono sbagliare. Ma sai anche che è meglio capire prima che si ha a che fare con una stronza che con una troia.


  Siccome usi le parole stronza (e spieghi benissimo cosa significa per te) e troia, cosa intendi con il secondo? Cosa deve fare una donna per essere definita tale? Mi sembra che ci sia stato in passato una discussione in proposito. Troia è una che prova piacere nell' andare con tanti uomini? Allora perchè viene stigmatizzata ed invece un uomo che fa altrettanto con le donne, viene ammirato? Troia è una che prova piacere nel "provocare"? Ma allora gli uomini che molestano perchè sono visti con indulgenza? Troia è una donna "leggera"? Ma allora perchè la leggerezza e la faciloneria di tanti uomini viene vista come una virtù anche e soprattutto dalle donne? Persino [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] una volta ha usato l' espressione "Troione da sbarco"  Dunque perchè persiste nella cultura contemporanea questa differenza? Posto che la visione contemporanea accetta almeno formalmente la libertà sessuale anche della donna, perchè persiste questa definizione di valore?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Siccome usi le parole stronza (e spieghi benissimo cosa significa per te) e troia, cosa intendi con il secondo? Cosa deve fare una donna per essere definita tale? Mi sembra che ci sia stato in passato una discussione in proposito. Troia è una che prova piacere nell' andare con tanti uomini? Allora perchè viene stigmatizzata ed invece un uomo che fa altrettanto con le donne, viene ammirato? Troia è una che prova piacere nel "provocare"? Ma allora gli uomini che molestano perchè sono visti con indulgenza? Troia è una donna "leggera"? Ma allora perchè la leggerezza e la faciloneria di tanti uomini viene vista come una virtù anche e soprattutto dalle donne? Persino @_Brunetta_ una volta ha usato l' espressione "Troione da sbarco"  Dunque perchè persiste nella cultura contemporanea questa differenza? Posto che la visione contemporanea accetta almeno formalmente la libertà sessuale anche della donna, perchè persiste questa definizione di valore?


Stronza o stronzo si riferisce a una persona che si è comportata in maniera spregevole in una data circostanza, è un epiteto che definisce quella persona.
Troia è più banalmente un insulto.
Non ha alcuna attinenza col significato originario della parola, ovvero della donna che fa mercimonio di sé.
Usare il termine troia nei confronti di una donna significa disprezzarla, difatti lo si usa per i casi più disparati, per la donna che non si rende disponibile, per quella che tradisce, per quella che si comporta in maniera spregevole o che agisce contro di noi. Troia può anche essere la vigilessa che fa la multa o la donna che ha un'autorità ma si comporta in maniera iniqua.
Il corrispondente maschile non esiste, perché non è così diffuso il puttano, un insulto di questo tipo sarebbe pertanto ridicolo. 
Per insultare un uomo si usano altri termini: testa di cazzo, cazzone, minchione, pirla, culo, bastardo, figlio di puttana, cercando altri schemi di offesa.
Il "troione da sbarco" è una definizione, meno offensiva nel linguaggio comune di troia, perché condita con una discreta ironia. Sono quelle donne che inequivocabilmente sono percepibili come libertine, anche nel modo di vestire e atteggiarsi particolarmente volgare.
Difficile pensare che l'uomo possa essere un troione da sbarco, io, almeno, non ne ho mai visto uno.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Siccome usi le parole stronza (e spieghi benissimo cosa significa per te) e troia, cosa intendi con il secondo? Cosa deve f Troia è una che prova piacere nell' andare con tanti uomini? Allora perchè viene stigmatizzata ed invece un uomo che fa altrettanto con le donne, viene ammirato?


Trovi che Moana Pozzi abbia meno ammiratori di Rocco Siffredi?
A giudicare da quanti uomini la rimpiangono, direi che culturalmente quello che dici è superato, almeno per noi maschietti. 
Bisognerebbe poi chiedere alle donne se veramente stimano l'uomo che ha tante donne e che considerazione hanno di Moana Pozzi.
Un Rocco Siffredi è così desiderabile?


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Trovi che Moana Pozzi abbia meno ammiratori di Rocco Siffredi? A giudicare da quanti uomini la rimpiangono, direi che culturalmente quello che dici è superato, almeno per noi maschietti.  Bisognerebbe poi chiedere alle donne se veramente stimano l'uomo che ha tante donne. Un Rocco Siffredi è così desiderabile?


  Nell'immaginario comune credo che sarebbero molti di più gli uomini che desidererebbero essere Rocco piuttosto che le donne che apprezzerebbero essere come Moana. Ma penso dipenda dalla differente visione della sessualità tra i generi che per quanto se ne dica non è uguale, al netto anche della pressione delle norme sociali. Semplificando all'osso un mio amico dice che biologicamente le donne devono trovare qualcuno che si occupi di loro e delle poche uova che riescono a farsi fecondare, gli uomini di trovare collocazione a milioni di spermatozoi.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per insultare un uomo si usano altri termini: testa di cazzo, cazzone, minchione, pirla, culo, bastardo, figlio di puttana, cercando altri schemi di offesa.


La regina delle offese per un uomo però rimane *cornuto*! Che significa che hai la moglie troia. Figlio di  puttana significa sostanzialmente che hai la madre troia. Bastardo che hai la madre ignota e presumibilmente troia. Sempre li si finisce. Cazzone, testa di cazzo, pirla si dicono il più delle volte in modo scherzoso e leggero. Per offendere davvero si usa tutto quello che riporta alla madre o alla moglie troia. 

E si ritorna anche alle definizioni del vocabolario italiano che ho postato poco tempo fa. Ma poi ragazzi, non la gauardate la pubblicità, i film ecc. Un'altra prova? guardate film porno amatoriali italiani, ascoltate i dialoghi e confrontateli con quelli americani.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nell'immaginario comune credo che sarebbero molti di più gli uomini che desidererebbero essere Rocco piuttosto che le donne che apprezzerebbero essere come Moana. Ma penso dipenda dalla differente visione della sessualità tra i generi che per quanto se ne dica non è uguale, al netto anche della pressione delle norme sociali. Semplificando all'osso un mio amico dice che biologicamente le donne devono trovare qualcuno che si occupi di loro e delle poche uova che riescono a farsi fecondare, gli uomini di trovare collocazione a milioni di spermatozoi.


OK, però andiamo oltre alle motivazioni biologiche questa volta.
A noi uomini una come Moana, ovvero una che dichiaratamente si presenta come disponibile a far sesso, bene e con tutti, piace. Perché?
Io posso pensare perché si mostra accessibile. Per un uomo avere un incontro sessuale è più difficoltoso che per una donna: Moana sembra finalmente avere appianato le differenze uomo-donna.
E' una donna con le pulsioni e i desideri di un uomo.
E Rocco? Ma perché Rocco ha accesso facile a tante donne come Moana.
Rappresenta finalmente lo sdoganamento del desiderio maschile e il raggiunto equilibrio del potere sessuale.
E per le donne?
Beh, è intuibile. Se semplifichiamo ciò che per l'uomo ha un costo, in termini di tempo e di impegno, a godere di meno benefici potrebbe essere proprio la donna. Una come Moana è in pratica quello che è il low-cost nell'industria della moda nei confronti del manifatturiero classico senza firma. Un concorrente serio, che spiazza il mercato. Nei film, però, perché nella realtà una come Moana non la trovi.
E Rocco? Non lo so: sembra che alle donne piaccia o incuriosisca. E' un uomo che fa bene all'amore e alle donne l'idea di far sesso con uno bravo attrae sempre. D'altronde, anche mia moglie mi ha tradito con uno che metteva le tacche, quindi qualcosa questi uomini per sedurre le donne l'avranno pure, no? 
Ciò che a nessuno di noi piace è il tarocco. 
Sposarsi una come Moana credendo di avere al fianco Madre Teresa di Calcutta o un Rocco che si finge Don Matteo credo che dia fastidio un po' a tutti.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> La regina delle offese per un uomo però rimane *cornuto*! Che significa che hai la moglie troia.


... che hai la moglie che non hai saputo soddisfare al punto che ha dovuto cercarsi un altro.
E' un'insulto che va a colpire la sessualità maschile, non quella femminile.
Figlio di puttana è di padre ignoto, ovvero figlio senza valore, di quelli che venivano abbandonati davanti ai conventi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> La regina delle offese per un uomo però rimane *cornuto*! Che significa che hai la moglie troia. Figlio di  puttana significa sostanzialmente che hai la madre troia. Bastardo che hai la madre ignota e presumibilmente troia. Sempre li si finisce. Cazzone, testa di cazzo, pirla si dicono il più delle volte in modo scherzoso e leggero. Per offendere davvero si usa tutto quello che riporta alla madre o alla moglie troia.
> 
> E si ritorna anche alle definizioni del vocabolario italiano che ho postato poco tempo fa. Ma poi ragazzi, non la gauardate la pubblicità, i film ecc. Un'altra prova? guardate film porno amatoriali italiani, ascoltate i dialoghi e confrontateli con quelli americani.


tutto riconducibile alla sfera femminile. 

Marito che flirt con una tipa, è troia lei , lui si è fatto abbindolare. Neanche minimamente pensa che il marito sia uno stronzo vagante.

E' così dai tempi e sarà sempre cosi. Tendenzialmente una società misogina, ne sono sempre più convinta.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *tutto riconducibile alla sfera femminil*e.
> 
> Marito che flirt con una tipa, è troia lei , lui si è fatto abbindolare. Neanche minimamente pensa che il marito sia uno stronzo vagante.
> 
> E' così dai tempi e sarà sempre cosi. Tendenzialmente una società misogina, ne sono sempre più convinta.


Se lo leggi pensandolo da donna.
Se lo leggi da uomo, a cui è rivolto, no.
Cornuto per un uomo significa inadeguato sessualmente.
Di misogino non ha proprio niente.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo leggi pensandolo da donna.
> Se lo leggi da uomo, a cui è rivolto, no.
> *Cornuto per un uomo significa inadeguato sessualmente.*
> Di misogino non ha proprio niente.


Mi spieghi perchè lo leggi/leggete così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo leggi da donna.
> Se lo leggi da uomo no.
> Cornuto per un uomo significa incapace sessualmente.
> Di misogino non ha proprio niente.


mi riferivo al resto, cazzone , pirla, minchione, cornuto (vero insulto per lui).

Mentre figlio di puttanta, riconduce ad una donna.

Raramento ho sentito un uomo insultare un altro uomo definendolo cornuto.
Di solito è figlio di puttana il più ricorrente


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè lo leggi/leggete così?


di solito è avere una moglie troia?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di solito è avere una moglie troia?


E' un termine che non uso, per me è un modo stupido per definire un tradito
Ma non penso mai che il tradito sia inadeguato sessualmente


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

[





a ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perchè lo leggi/leggete così?


La parola è vecchia, non sono io a leggerla così, ma ovviamente l'ambiente in cui è stata generata.
Cornuto è il marito che scopre il tradimento della donna e diventa rabbioso come un toro.
E fin qui ci sta l'origine della parola,
Il problema è che del tradimento della donna veniva incolpato l'uomo, giudicato incapace di "tenere" la donna.
Segno di virilità era proprio non farsi tradire.
Oggi il termine direi che è ampiamente superato, però per molti ha ancora quel risvolto sessuale.
A me che dicano cornuto non importa niente. Non mi scalfisce.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OK, però andiamo oltre alle motivazioni biologiche questa volta. A noi uomini una come Moana, ovvero una che dichiaratamente si presenta come disponibile a far sesso, bene e con tutti, piace. Perché? Io posso pensare perché si mostra accessibile. Per un uomo avere un incontro sessuale è più difficoltoso che per una donna: Moana sembra finalmente avere appianato le differenze uomo-donna. E' una donna con le pulsioni e i desideri di un uomo. E Rocco? Ma perché Rocco ha accesso facile a tante donne come Moana. Rappresenta finalmente lo sdoganamento del desiderio maschile e il raggiunto equilibrio del potere sessuale. E per le donne? Beh, è intuibile. Se semplifichiamo ciò che per l'uomo ha un costo, in termini di tempo e di impegno, a godere di meno benefici potrebbe essere proprio la donna. Una come Moana è in pratica quello che è il low-cost nell'industria della moda nei confronti del manifatturiero classico senza firma. Un concorrente serio, che spiazza il mercato. Nei film, però, perché nella realtà una come Moana non la trovi. E Rocco? Non lo so: sembra che alle donne piaccia o incuriosisca. E' un uomo che fa bene all'amore e alle donne l'idea di far sesso con uno bravo attrae sempre. D'altronde, anche mia moglie mi ha tradito con uno che metteva le tacche, quindi qualcosa questi uomini per sedurre le donne l'avranno pure, no?  Ciò che a nessuno di noi piace è il tarocco.  Sposarsi una come Moana credendo di avere al fianco Madre Teresa di Calcutta o un Rocco che si finge Don Matteo credo che dia fastidio un po' a tutti.


  Onestamente non sono mai stato un fan di Moana, già la tetta rifatta a me dà fastidio e mi sembra che lei lo fosse. Fisicamente mi piaceva la Carati ....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi riferivo al resto, cazzone , pirla, minchione, cornuto (vero insulto per lui).
> 
> Mentre figlio di puttanta, riconduce ad una donna.
> 
> ...


Figlio di puttana nell'uso comune equivale a stronzo.
Il termine, come ho già detto, equivale a dire di padre ignoto, ovvero figlio di NN, in quanto spesso i figli delle prostitute venivano abbandonati.
E' particolare come la lingua italiana sia stata negli ultimi anni riletta in chiave sessista usando cliché andando contro l'origine stessa delle parole.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Onestamente non sono mai stato un fan di Moana, già la tetta rifatta a me dà fastidio e mi sembra che lei lo fosse. Fisicamente mi piaceva la Carati ....


Se guardo ai miei gusti Moana non rientra proprio.
Una Gloria Guida sì, ma lo sanno tutti.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se guardo ai miei gusti Moana non rientra proprio. Una Gloria Guida sì, ma lo sanno tutti.


  Ma la Guida non ha mai fatto hard (credo) La Carati si. Mi sembra che abbiano anche recitato in un filmetto - Avere vent'anni- Che all' epoca fece molto scalpore tra noi adolescenti con l'ormone fuori controllo....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la Guida non ha mai fatto hard (credo) La Carati si. Mi sembra che abbiano anche recitato in un filmetto - Avere vent'anni- Che all' epoca fece molto scalpore tra noi adolescenti con l'ormone fuori controllo....


Ricordi bene.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordi bene.


  Bei tempi Danny....


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordi bene.


  SAi una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto? Allora come adesso, ma soprattutto allora: Come le ragazze di allora vedessero le protagoniste di quelle pellicole, immaginavo combattute tra una visione educativa della libertà sessuale, tenuta sotto controllo dal super io e un malcelato desiderio di imitarle per emulare un surrogato di libertà e di liberazione dai principi educativi. Forse le signore del forum potrebbero dare una mano a spiegare.....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> SAi una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto? Allora come adesso, ma soprattutto allora: Come le ragazze di allora vedessero le protagoniste di quelle pellicole, immaginavo combattute tra una visione educativa della libertà sessuale, tenuta sotto controllo dal super io e un malcelato desiderio di imitarle per emulare un surrogato di libertà e di liberazione dai principi educativi. Forse le signore del forum potrebbero dare una mano a spiegare.....


Io ero ragazzo.
Mi sembrava che le donne di allora fossero più tranquille e disponibili con gli uomini.
Meno attente a sembrare e mostrarsi fighe, più a relazionare veramente.
Era ancora lontano il modello Instagram, per dire, in cui devi essere strasupermodaiolofiga per farti commentare da un numero imprecisato di sconosciuti.
Io ricordo tanti topless, tante donne nude sulle spiagge normali, senza grosse paturnie, gente più semplice ma meno incattivita o diffidente. Non era impossibile fermare una ragazza per strada e conoscerla: l'ho fatto anch'io, fino agli anni 80. O in spiaggia. Però poche le donne che uscivano da sole, di solito cercavano le compagnie.
Mia madre in quegli anni si separava. Aveva poco più di vent'anni, lavorava e andava in discoteca con un'amica single.
La ricordo bionda, tinta, aveva anche delle parrucche che allora andavano di moda, la mini, vestita sempre alla moda, molto carina.
Il villaggio dove andiamo in vacanza era allora frequentato da giovani nudisti e nudiste tedeschi. Per i locali era la manna.
Scendevano dai paesi attorno per andare a ballare, e ovviamente concludevano, in quanto le ragazze erano molto disponibili. Oggi quello stesso posto è una specie di _monastero_ per famiglie. Nudiste, sì, ma con rigore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' un termine che non uso, per me è un modo stupido per definire un traditoMa non penso mai che il tradito sia inadeguato sessualmente


difatti non c'entra niente essere all'altezza di una performance sessuale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Figlio di puttana nell'uso comune equivale a stronzo.
> Il termine, come ho già detto, equivale a dire di padre ignoto, ovvero figlio di NN, in quanto spesso i figli delle prostitute venivano abbandonati.
> E' particolare come la lingua italiana sia stata negli ultimi anni riletta in chiave sessista usando cliché andando contro l'origine stessa delle parole.


sempre donna di facili costumi sarebbe No?


----------



## Lucbri (31 Gennaio 2019)

L'inizio della libertà sessuale fenninile inizia negli anni 70.
Molti passi sono stati fatti da grandi scrittrici che aveva o una visione totalmente diversa della donna rispetto ai cono i del tempo. 
La vera rivoluzione l'hanno fatta i libri, il cinema (d'autore) l'arte.
Per quanto riguarda i libri posso consigliarvi Erica jong
Leggete "paura di volare" e scoprirete che questa donna era avanyi anni luce rispetto alla società in cui viveva


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> L'inizio della libertà sessuale fenninile inizia negli anni 70.
> Molti passi sono stati fatti da grandi scrittrici che aveva o una visione totalmente diversa della donna rispetto ai cono i del tempo.
> La vera rivoluzione l'hanno fatta i libri, il cinema (d'autore) l'arte.
> Per quanto riguarda i libri posso consigliarvi Erica jong
> Leggete "paura di volare" e scoprirete che questa donna era avanyi anni luce rispetto alla società in cui viveva


Già letto.
Avanti luce non lo so. Era semplicemente newyorkese. Descriveva il suo tempo.
Alcuni suoi libri successivi sono un po' più pallosi, a dire il vero.
Hai presente "Ballata di ogni donna"?
Ogni?
Se ti interessa l'argomento "Gay Talese - La donna d'altri".


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mah, premettendo che trovo più coerente una Moana Pozzi che era quella che era che una Madre di Calcutta che aveva più ombre che luci, santa si ma  con la coda  finanziaria ... una sua biografia accreditata la mostra senza le "mentite spoglie"...
Dopo di che mi pare che il problrma sia mal posto, non esistono, salvo per derelitti mentali, tradimenti sessisti o di genere, esistono i tradimenti e, soprattutto, il "come" si tradisce.  
Per me la differenza è solo in questi termini, ci sono tradimenti motivati anche se comunque poco coraggiosi, e tradimenti ignobili... ripeto dipende da come non dal perchè, le motivazioni si possono discutere, il cialtronismo mai...


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> La parola è vecchia, non sono io a leggerla così, ma ovviamente l'ambiente in cui è stata generata.
> Cornuto è il marito che scopre il tradimento della donna e diventa rabbioso come un toro.
> ...


e'  spiazzante quello che scrivi: parola non più in uso eppure presa in  riferimento con il significato originario? A me sembra che hai bbisogno  di cambiare il senso della parola come viene intesa oggi riportando il  come veniva intesa 100 anni fa. Mi sfugge il motivo però. Oggi persino  il vocabolario la intende come in riferimento al tradimento, punto.  Quindi se prima il soggetto era il marito poco virile, oggi è  indubbiamente la moglie infedele, che nel bene o nel male ha guadagnato  identità, anche se in modo comunque negativo. La frase in neretto la  trovo estremamente e profondamente maschilista. Toglie identità e  dignità alla donna, che come un animale se non nutrita e soddisfatta a  dovere va a cercare altrove. Invece con la sua dose giornaliera di cazzo  se ne torna beata e contenta alle faccende di casa senza essere  "obbligata" ad andare a farsi montare da altri tori. E' squallidissimo.  Mi sorprende la tua frase <"non sono io a leggerla così", è il suo  significato originario ma non lo usa più nessuno. Sono andato a  ripescarla per spiegare il senso della frase che però non ha più senso  perchè non si usa più...">



danny ha detto:


> Io ero ragazzo.
> Mi sembrava che le donne di allora fossero più tranquille e disponibili con gli uomini.
> Meno attente a sembrare e mostrarsi fighe, più a relazionare veramente.
> Era ancora lontano il modello Instagram, per dire, in cui devi essere  strasupermodaiolofiga per farti commentare da un numero imprecisato di  sconosciuti.
> ...


Non  ricordo se era un post o un thread che ho scritto, però parlavo proprio  di quanto oggi ci sia più pudore, anche tra i giovani, rispetto a 20 30  anni fa. Ovviamente nessuno era d'accordo, nemmeno tu. Ma adesso scrivi  questo? L'ho notato anche in altri utenti: si sostiene una cosa e  poi il contrario della stessa Ma esere coerenti con un'idea no, troppo difficifile?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mah, premettendo che trovo più coerente una Moana Pozzi che era quella che era che una Madre di Calcutta che aveva più ombre che luci, santa si ma  con la coda  finanziaria ... una sua biografia accreditata la mostra senza le "mentite spoglie"...
> Dopo di che mi pare che il problrma sia mal posto, non esistono, salvo per derelitti mentali, tradimenti sessisti o di genere, esistono i tradimenti e, soprattutto, il "come" si tradisce.
> Per me la differenza è solo in questi termini, ci sono tradimenti motivati anche se comunque poco coraggiosi, e tradimenti ignobili... ripeto dipende da come non dal perchè, le motivazioni si possono discutere, il cialtronismo mai...


:up:


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> e00 anni fa. Mi sfugge il motivo però. Oggi persino  il vocabolario la intende come in riferimento al tradimento, punto.  Q*uindi se prima il soggetto era il marito poco virile, oggi è  indubbiamente la moglie infedele*, che nel bene o nel male ha guadagnato  identità, anche se in modo comunque negativo.


Quindi se mi dai del cornuto a offendersi dovrebbe essere mia moglie?
Fammi capire...


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non  ricordo se era un post o un thread che ho scritto, però parlavo proprio  di quanto oggi ci sia più pudore, anche tra i giovani, rispetto a 20 30  anni fa. Ovviamente nessuno era d'accordo, nemmeno tu. Ma adesso scrivi  questo? L'ho notato anche in altri utenti: si sostiene una cosa e  poi il contrario della stessa Ma esere coerenti con un'idea no, troppo difficifile?


Più pudore in relazione a... cosa?
Se intendi dire semplicemente che oggi i giovani si spogliano meno al mare ti do ragione, ma non è il pudore la motivazione.
E' la consapevolezza che acquisiscono fin da giovanissimi del potere sessuale di cui dispongono.
Proprio ieri sera discutevo con mia figlia in relazione alle foto delle sue amiche su Instagram.
Se hai una figlia dell'età delle medie saprai che Instagram è un posto meraviglioso dove queste ragazzine postano foto con sguardi ammiccanti, tette in primo piano e sederi buttati in fuori, spesso ritoccati per farli sempre più grandi, oltre ovviamente al solito ombelico con piercing esposto il tutto da far sembrare quelle pagine dei cataloghi da escort.
Stiamo parlando di dodicenni, con foto postate apposta per ricevere commenti del tipo "Che figa che sei" "Quanto mi piaci" "Ci vediamo?" "Che poppe".
Per mia figlia che non posta comunque queste foto questa è la normalità, le sue amiche non hanno sguardi sensuali ma quelle sono pose che fanno tutte, la maglietta di Playboy che indossava una era solo una marca come un'altra, sono io, di un'altra generazione, che non capisco la libertà di potersi esibire (il termine usato era esibiizionismo, che è per loro dice lei è normale) così.
In questa discussione c'era pure mia moglie che diceva che era pesante e noioso con questi discorsi da vecchio bacucco. Ora che queste foto siano libere e accessibili a tutti, adulti compresi, a me sembra un problema.
Non stiamo parlando di modelle che lo fanno di lavoro o di ballerine di twerk, ma di ragazzine qualsiasi delle medie.
Che i genitori di queste ragazze approvino la cosa, orgogliosi di esibire la loro figlia, mi disgusta.
Che mia moglie non abbia capito tutto questo mi preoccupa.
Che queste ragazze stiano misurando "l'effetto che fa" e il loro "potere" è certo. 
C'è una categoria che si chiama "popolari" a cui tutte aspirano, ed è data dal numero di contatti che ricevono, che indicano quanto sei figa e quanti ti muoiono dietro.
Di cosa stiamo parlando, noi adulti, qui?
Queste sono le nuove generazioni e noi qui stiamo invece a disquisire di cose vecchie di decenni.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se mi dai del cornuto a offendersi dovrebbe essere mia moglie?
> Fammi capire...



Ti è sfuggito il senso originale del thread.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più pudore in relazione a... cosa?
> Se intendi dire semplicemente che oggi i giovani si spogliano meno al mare ti do ragione, ma non è il pudore la motivazione.
> E' la consapevolezza che acquisiscono fin da giovanissimi del potere sessuale di cui dispongono.
> Proprio ieri sera discutevo con mia figlia in relazione alle foto delle sue amiche su Instagram.
> ...


ok! allora quando cercherò risposte sui grandi quesiti dell'universo ti faccio uno squillo :up:


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> ok! allora quando cercherò risposte sui grandi quesiti dell'universo ti faccio uno squillo :up:


Sì, telefonami pure.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più pudore in relazione a... cosa?
> Se intendi dire semplicemente che oggi i giovani si spogliano meno al mare ti do ragione, ma non è il pudore la motivazione.
> E' la consapevolezza che acquisiscono fin da giovanissimi del potere sessuale di cui dispongono.
> Proprio ieri sera discutevo con mia figlia in relazione alle foto delle sue amiche su Instagram.
> ...


Io mi stupivo dei miei suoceri che tranquillamente lasciavano che la figlia minore  (all'epoca grossomodo quindicenne) pubblicasse foto non solo come quelle che descrivi tu. Anche tanto di slinguazzate saffiche con una sua amica. Tutto col benestare di mamma e papà.

Io molto democraticamente la avrei prima presa a calci in culo, e poi le avrei pure detto perché.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi stupivo dei miei suoceri che tranquillamente lasciavano che la figlia minore  (all'epoca grossomodo quindicenne) pubblicasse foto non solo come quelle che descrivi tu. Anche tanto di slinguazzate saffiche con una sua amica. Tutto col benestare di mamma e papà.
> 
> Io molto democraticamente la avrei prima presa a calci in culo, e poi le avrei pure detto perché.


Uno dei pochi motivi per cui sono contenta di avere due maschi
Per altro i miei odiano i social. Non pubblicano mai nulla anche se sono iscritti


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Uno dei pochi motivi per cui sono contenta di avere due maschi
> Per altro i miei odiano i social. Non pubblicano mai nulla anche se sono iscritti


Il fatto non è tanto che le quindicenni lo facciano.

E' che i genitori lo avallino. Questa mia cognata, lungi dal farlo e basta, andava dai genitori a vantarsene.

E se la reazione di mia suocera era di finto disgusto ("queste cose non me le fare vedere neanche"), a mio suocero poco mancava che si mettesse a ridere. Oh. Mia cognata a 15 anni già scopava alla luce del sole.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi stupivo dei miei suoceri che tranquillamente lasciavano che la figlia minore  (all'epoca grossomodo quindicenne) pubblicasse foto non solo come quelle che descrivi tu. Anche tanto di slinguazzate saffiche con una sua amica. Tutto col benestare di mamma e papà.
> 
> Io molto democraticamente la avrei prima presa a calci in culo, e poi le avrei pure detto perché.


Io all'affermazione sulla libertà di esibirsi così le ho risposto:
"Tieni conto che dove tu pretendi una libertà, ne devi garantire un'altra a me, quella di dire che sembrano delle zoccole".


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io all'affermazione sulla libertà di esibirsi così le ho risposto:
> "Tieni conto che dove tu pretendi una libertà, ne devi garantire un'altra a me, quella di dire che sembrano delle zoccole".


Ma non solo la libertà dei tuoi commenti.
Anche la libertà di tutti quelli degli altri.

Poi parliamo di cyberbullismo e compagnia cantante. Intanto in rete finisce roba alla mercé di tutti.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto non è tanto che le quindicenni lo facciano.
> 
> E' che i genitori lo avallino. Questa mia cognata, lungi dal farlo e basta, andava dai genitori a vantarsene.
> 
> E se la reazione di mia suocera era di finto disgusto ("queste cose non me le fare vedere neanche"), a mio suocero poco mancava che si mettesse a ridere. Oh. Mia cognata a 15 anni già scopava alla luce del sole.


Su Instagram in effetti ci sono tante foto anche di adulti.
E le donne perizomate sui profili Fb si sprecano, eh.
Sono le motivazioni a darmi fastidio e quell'ipocrisia nel non ammettere che il potere sessuale è la scorciatoia più rapida anche e soprattutto per chi non ha voglia di sbattersi troppo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non solo la libertà dei tuoi commenti.
> Anche la libertà di tutti quelli degli altri.
> 
> Poi parliamo di cyberbullismo e compagnia cantante. Intanto in rete finisce roba alla mercé di tutti.


Anche, ovviamente abbiamo parlato di tutto questo.
Fino a quando mia moglie si è rotta e si è incazzata con me che non la consideravo insultandomi e facendo finire la serata a discutere tra noi.
Anche quando il padre c'è, e vuole farlo, ormai non conta un cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su Instagram in effetti ci sono tante foto anche di adulti.
> E le donne perizomate sui profili Fb si sprecano, eh.
> Sono le motivazioni a darmi fastidio e quell'ipocrisia nel non ammettere che il potere sessuale è la scorciatoia più rapida anche e soprattutto per chi non ha voglia di sbattersi troppo.


Però differenzierei tra adulti e ragazzi minorenni
Io vedo foto di figli/e di amici e mi domando perchè non intervengano togliendo le foto


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però differenzierei tra adulti e ragazzi minorenni
> Io vedo foto di figli/e di amici e mi domando perchè non intervengano togliendo le foto


Perché sono orgogliosi delle figlie fighe e popolari.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sono orgogliosi delle figlie fighe e popolari.


  Orgo-glioni?


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche, ovviamente abbiamo parlato di tutto questo.
> Fino a quando mia moglie si è rotta e si è incazzata con me che non la consideravo insultandomi e facendo finire la serata a discutere tra noi.
> Anche quando il padre c'è, e vuole farlo, ormai non conta un cazzo.


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su Instagram in effetti ci sono tante foto anche di adulti.
> E le donne perizomate sui profili Fb si sprecano, eh.
> Sono le motivazioni a darmi fastidio e quell'ipocrisia nel non ammettere che il potere sessuale è la scorciatoia più rapida anche e soprattutto per chi non ha voglia di sbattersi troppo.


Ma sai. Quando viene persino pubblicata la foto con il culo in mostra "fatta da papà" (giuro) allora perdo ogni speranza


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Orgo-glioni?



Non essere vago ... stracoglioni !!!


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sai. Quando viene persino pubblicata la foto con il culo in mostra "fatta da papà" (giuro) allora perdo ogni speranza


 La descrizione che fai sembra quasi di una famiglia border line, che non si rende conto minimamente dei pericoli connessi alla incauta esposizione in quel senso...


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La descrizione che fai sembra quasi di una famiglia border line, che non si rende conto minimamente dei pericoli connessi alla incauta esposizione in quel senso...


Se ne fregano semplicemente. Pure mia suocera, non era d'accordo, ma il discorso finiva lì.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sai. Quando viene persino pubblicata la foto con il culo in mostra "fatta da papà" (giuro) allora perdo ogni speranza


Dimmi che non esiste.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dimmi che non esiste.


Più o meno come la poltrona di pelle umana di Fantozzi 

Esiste, e ho dovuto farlo desistere dal pubblicare su fb le foto di mio figlio.

Non erano un paio di fotine.
Erano una cinquantina. Nel tempo, curiosa io come sono di stare a. "controllare", aveva"fatto" quasi i primi tre anni di vita di mio figlio. Te figurati cosa poteva trovarci di male.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'impatto del tradimento sul singolo individuo subisce grandemente l'influsso culturale.
> Al sud ancora per l'uomo è un punto d'onore avere tante donne e piacere ad esse e le donne che sono tutte casalinghe non possono dire niente, al nord invece sono le donne a essere promiscue, che tanto poi se scoperte in caso di separazione si beccano casa, alimenti e figli lasciando l'uomo senza un tetto sulla testa, così al nord ci sono tante donne che tradiscono e a volte fanno gang bang e bondage nei privè ma il patriarcato è stato sconfitto e le donne lavorano tutte ma non hanno così tanti posti dirigenziali e beccano meno stipendio però sono più libere sessualmente e spesso multiorgasmiche tranne quelle che non lo sono.
> I musulmani ci provano con tutte le donne, anche italiane, ma se è un uomo italiano a farlo bisogna stare attenti perché da loro non si può e si rischia di finire male e poi i nigeriani fanno riti in cui sacrificano le donne, ma non sono razzisti.
> A fare la differenza poi sono le grandi città, dove la gente è più libera e si tradisce di più avendo tante occasioni e non conoscendo neppure il vicino di casa, mentre nelle provincia la gente mormora e non si fa i fatti suoi e quindi tutti stanno più attenti per non perdere l'immagine sociale conquistata ma poi ci danno dentro di più soprattutto a Bologna e nel Veneto, ma anche i toscani si difendono bene, mentre i milanesi sono più freddi ma tanto oggi c'è internet e ci si conosce così, e con i treni veloci è più facile tradirsi che tanto a 500 km di distanza non ti conosce nessuno, anche se a mio cugino è capitato di essere beccato fuori dal motel in un paese straniero dal vicino di casa che non incontra mai neppure sul pianerottolo, è il karma che torna indietro.
> ...


:rotfl:
La migliore è quella del vicino di pianerottolo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> chi ci ha imposto di credere in dio, perché lo ha fatto? credo che queste domande facciano tutte parte della stessa risposta


Ma chi ci crede?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> per darvi un'idea di come mi sento quando dialogo su Tradinet (non con tutti, ma la maggior parte)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZIefiw2tXk
> ...


Un po’ spaesato?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me viene in mente questa.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NBGIobP-Sc
> Per cui ogni tanto cerco di stemperare un po'. Non so se ci riesco, però.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Siccome usi le parole stronza (e spieghi benissimo cosa significa per te) e troia, cosa intendi con il secondo? Cosa deve fare una donna per essere definita tale? Mi sembra che ci sia stato in passato una discussione in proposito. Troia è una che prova piacere nell' andare con tanti uomini? Allora perchè viene stigmatizzata ed invece un uomo che fa altrettanto con le donne, viene ammirato? Troia è una che prova piacere nel "provocare"? Ma allora gli uomini che molestano perchè sono visti con indulgenza? Troia è una donna "leggera"? Ma allora perchè la leggerezza e la faciloneria di tanti uomini viene vista come una virtù anche e soprattutto dalle donne? Persino @_Brunetta_ una volta ha usato l' espressione "Troione da sbarco"  Dunque perchè persiste nella cultura contemporanea questa differenza? Posto che la visione contemporanea accetta almeno formalmente la libertà sessuale anche della donna, perchè persiste questa definizione di valore?


Esistono anche il puttaniere, il morto di figa e il pirla mega galattico che a volte coesistono nello stesso uomo.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono anche il puttaniere, il morto di figa e il pirla mega galattico che a volte coesistono nello stesso uomo.


Come dire di avere tutte le fortune


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Trovi che Moana Pozzi abbia meno ammiratori di Rocco Siffredi?
> A giudicare da quanti uomini la rimpiangono, direi che culturalmente quello che dici è superato, almeno per noi maschietti.
> Bisognerebbe poi chiedere alle donne se veramente stimano l'uomo che ha tante donne e che considerazione hanno di Moana Pozzi.
> Un Rocco Siffredi è così desiderabile?


No
No


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nell'immaginario comune credo che sarebbero molti di più gli uomini che desidererebbero essere Rocco piuttosto che le donne che apprezzerebbero essere come Moana. Ma penso dipenda dalla differente visione della sessualità tra i generi che per quanto se ne dica non è uguale, al netto anche della pressione delle norme sociali. Semplificando all'osso un mio amico dice che biologicamente le donne devono trovare qualcuno che si occupi di loro e delle poche uova che riescono a farsi fecondare, gli uomini di trovare collocazione a milioni di spermatozoi.


Il tuo psicologo preferito dice che i maschi sono Fabrizio Corona, solo che lui lo dice e gli altri no.
Fa molto ridere.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come dire di avere tutte le fortune


Brunetta ha dimenticato il narcisista e l'istrionico... sono come lo Chateau Margaux e Lafitte fra i traditori.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> La regina delle offese per un uomo però rimane *cornuto*! Che significa che hai la moglie troia. Figlio di  puttana significa sostanzialmente che hai la madre troia. Bastardo che hai la madre ignota e presumibilmente troia. Sempre li si finisce. Cazzone, testa di cazzo, pirla si dicono il più delle volte in modo scherzoso e leggero. Per offendere davvero si usa tutto quello che riporta alla madre o alla moglie troia.
> 
> E si ritorna anche alle definizioni del vocabolario italiano che ho postato poco tempo fa. Ma poi ragazzi, non la gauardate la pubblicità, i film ecc. Un'altra prova? guardate film porno amatoriali italiani, ascoltate i dialoghi e confrontateli con quelli americani.


Io non ho mai usato per offendere un uomo termini che si riferiscono alle donne.
Bastardino l’ho usato solo per i cani in modo affettuoso.

Apprezzo la tua analisi di linguaggio sui porno in varie lingue.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo psicologo preferito dice che i maschi sono Fabrizio Corona, solo che lui lo dice e gli altri no. Fa molto ridere.


  No, è molto triste.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' un termine che non uso, per me è un modo stupido per definire un tradito
> Ma non penso mai che il tradito sia inadeguato sessualmente


Qui è sostenuto da molti.
Io non l’ho mai pensato, nemmeno prima di essere tradita.
Eppure è un meccanismo mentale automatico che porta a pensare che chi ha avuto un grave incidente automobilistico non guida con la nostra proverbiale prudenza. 
Similmente chi viene tradito/a se lo sarà meritato, non come noi che siamo adeguati/e.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la Guida non ha mai fatto hard (credo) La Carati si. Mi sembra che abbiano anche recitato in un filmetto - Avere vent'anni- Che all' epoca fece molto scalpore tra noi adolescenti con l'ormone fuori controllo....


La Carati ha avuto gravi problemi di tossicodipendenza. Poveretta.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su Instagram in effetti ci sono tante foto anche di adulti.
> E le donne perizomate sui profili Fb si sprecano, eh.
> Sono le motivazioni a darmi fastidio e quell'ipocrisia nel non ammettere che il potere sessuale è la scorciatoia più rapida anche e soprattutto per chi non ha voglia di sbattersi troppo.


Non so se sia proprio questo ... è che si e’ sdoganato tutto... e poi i filtri che ti fanno vedere più bello di quello che sei (a  te stesso in primis...) 
Per gli adulti e’ l’illusione di voler fermare il tempo .. di piacere sempre ...per i single unbpo’ Age’ di riprovare a cuccare mostrando le loro doti fisiche un po’ “ritoccate”...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> SAi una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesto? Allora come adesso, ma soprattutto allora: Come le ragazze di allora vedessero le protagoniste di quelle pellicole, immaginavo combattute tra una visione educativa della libertà sessuale, tenuta sotto controllo dal super io e un malcelato desiderio di imitarle per emulare un surrogato di libertà e di liberazione dai principi educativi. Forse le signore del forum potrebbero dare una mano a spiegare.....


Poverette.
L’idea che fossero straordinariamente belle non sfiorava nessuna delle mie amiche.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ero ragazzo.
> Mi sembrava che le donne di allora fossero più tranquille e disponibili con gli uomini.
> Meno attente a sembrare e mostrarsi fighe, più a relazionare veramente.
> Era ancora lontano il modello Instagram, per dire, in cui devi essere strasupermodaiolofiga per farti commentare da un numero imprecisato di sconosciuti.
> ...


L’aids ha bloccato tutto.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Carati ha avuto gravi problemi di tossicodipendenza. Poveretta.


  Avevo letto qualcosa della sua biografia, aveva partecipato anche a miiss italia, poi era stata notata dal cinema, poi la tossicodipendenza, in una spirale che la ha travolta fino al porno per procurarsi il denaro per la droga. Poi il cancro al cervello ...Ti confesso che ho provato pena per davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi stupivo dei miei suoceri che tranquillamente lasciavano che la figlia minore  (all'epoca grossomodo quindicenne) pubblicasse foto non solo come quelle che descrivi tu. Anche tanto di slinguazzate saffiche con una sua amica. Tutto col benestare di mamma e papà.
> 
> Io molto democraticamente la avrei prima presa a calci in culo, e poi le avrei pure detto perché.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però differenzierei tra adulti e ragazzi minorenni
> Io vedo foto di figli/e di amici e mi domando perchè non intervengano togliendo le foto


Fondiamo io, te, Foglia, Danny il gruppo “calci in culo e poi ti spiego “ :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non essere vago ... stracoglioni !!!


:up::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come dire di avere tutte le fortune


Non tutti possono :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brunetta ha dimenticato il narcisista e l'istrionico... sono come lo Chateau Margaux e Lafitte fra i traditori.


Narcisista e istrionico...pirla


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No, è molto triste.


No. Lui fa ridere.
Poi ci si riflette e si piange.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Avevo letto qualcosa della sua biografia, aveva partecipato anche a miiss italia, poi era stata notata dal cinema, poi la tossicodipendenza, in una spirale che la ha travolta fino al porno per procurarsi il denaro per la droga. Poi il cancro al cervello ...Ti confesso che ho provato pena per davvero.


Ho scoperto attraverso il programma “Le ragazze” che anche Katiuscia, diva dei fotoromanzi anni 80, ha avuto la tossicodipendenza da eroina. Per fortuna è viva.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto attraverso il programma “Le ragazze” che anche Katiuscia, diva dei fotoromanzi anni 80, ha avuto la tossicodipendenza da eroina. Per fortuna è viva.


E' vero l'ho vista anch'io... e mi ha sorpreso la sincerità e la calma di esposizione... bel programma una volta tanto.


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto attraverso il programma “Le ragazze” che anche Katiuscia, diva dei fotoromanzi anni 80, ha avuto la tossicodipendenza da eroina. Per fortuna è viva.


  Leggevi fotoromanzi? ??????????????????


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Leggevi fotoromanzi? ??????????????????


Veramente ha fatto anche spettacolo e comunque ha detto lei stessa cosa faceva e per quali testate di fotoromanzi  lavorava...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Leggevi fotoromanzi? ??????????????????


No. Avevo un’amica che li comprava per vedere trucchi e pettinature.
Per cui la conoscevo. Trovavo più bella Claudia Rivelli, sorella di Ornella Muti, con lineamenti più delicati.
E naturalmente ricordo Franco Gasparri.


http://curiosando708090.altervista.org/claudia-rivelli-16061950/


http://curiosando708090.altervista.org/franco-gasparri-19481999/


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No
> No


Non avevo dubbi su di te.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’aids ha bloccato tutto.


Vero.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fondiamo io, te, Foglia, Danny il gruppo “calci in culo e poi ti spiego “ :rotfl:


Vengo anch’io....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vengo anch’io....


Abbiamo già il seguito di un partito di sinistra :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ spaesato?


abbastanza, soprattutto perché non sono abituato ad interagire con per oggi manifestano un'opinione e il giorno dopo il contrario della stessa. Sai com'è, uno che di solito rimane coerente con le proprie idee si trova spaesato, appunto



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai usato per offendere un uomo termini che si riferiscono alle donne.
> Bastardino l’ho usato solo per i cani in modo affettuoso.
> 
> Apprezzo la tua analisi di linguaggio sui porno in varie lingue.



Ok, anch'io non l'ho mai usata come offesa, però stiamo parlando di offese maggiormente usate in generale, non da noi. Anche a livello di gestacci, in italia si usa il gesto delle corna per offendere, mentre di norma nel resto del mondo si usa il dito medio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> abbastanza, soprattutto perché non sono abituato ad interagire con per oggi manifestano un'opinione e il giorno dopo il contrario della stessa. Sai com'è, uno che di solito rimane coerente con le proprie idee si trova spaesato, appunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non devi confondere però incoerenza con constatazione della pluralità della realtà.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo già il seguito di un partito di sinistra :carneval::rotfl:


Dai...”esci  il logo “


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai...”esci  il logo “


:calcio:


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più pudore in relazione a... cosa?
> Se intendi dire semplicemente che oggi i giovani si spogliano meno al mare ti do ragione, ma non è il pudore la motivazione.
> E' la consapevolezza che acquisiscono fin da giovanissimi del potere sessuale di cui dispongono.
> Proprio ieri sera discutevo con mia figlia in relazione alle foto delle sue amiche su Instagram.
> ...


Tu dici che sia consapevolezza del potere sessuale?
Indossano magliette di Playboy come dei Ramones, spesso senza sapere chi siano, cosa abbiano rappresentato, perchè li trovano in qualche negozio in un centro commerciale e semplicemente gli piace l'immagine.
Le ragazze che seguono nei social e che imitano, le influencer, sono persone apparentemente perfette, che hanno tutto, sono belle, dietro mostrano vivere in una bella casa, fanno vacanze, sono felici e talvolta si presentano come "donne mature" e elargiscono consigli alle più piccole. Le rassicurano come sorelle maggiori, danno consigli a loro su come migliorarsi, su come essere più sicure di se stesse. In mezzo ci infilano prodotti commerciali che sono pagate per sponsorizzare. Ma questo non viene preso come una presa per i fondelli verso il pubblico, ma come un valore aggiunto "fa quello che le piace e viene pure pagata". Pensa alle tante che come riferimento han genitori che tornano col muso, consumati dal lavoro per portare a casa il minimo per campare.
Io non sono così convinta che siano consapevoli del loro potere sessuale, semplicemente imitano. La mia impressione è che uno sguardo ammiccante di una foto pubblicata su un social sia pari all'astuccio della Naj-Oleari dei miei tempi delle medie.
Da genitore avrei paura che chi è più adulto (che vuol dire anche un ventenne per una ragazzina delle medie) possa vedere in quello sguardo ammiccante una donna matura, magari da sedurre, magari a cui rivolgersi con certi toni (pochi consoni ad una ragazzina della medie), portandole via un tempo di innocenza, che quando finisce non torna più.
Una volta mi han fermato per strada due ragazzi, una coppia, e mi han chiesto di fargli una foto. Lei mi ha dato la sua mail perchè le spedissi la foto. Non ho chiesto nulla a loro lì per lì, ho solo scattato e li ho salutati. Mi sembravano grandi. Lei era tiratissima e super truccata. Prima di inviare la mail ho inserito il suo nome e cognome su google (era nella mail) e ho trovato una pagina di Ask dove amici/conoscenti le ponevano domande come fosse una diva. Anche domande sulla sua vita sessuale. Da questa pagina ho capito che era minorenne.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :calcio:


Hahahahah...eccellente...
Facciamo fare come prima cosa le magliette !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu dici che sia consapevolezza del potere sessuale?
> Indossano magliette di Playboy come dei Ramones, spesso senza sapere chi siano, cosa abbiano rappresentato, perchè li trovano in qualche negozio in un centro commerciale e semplicemente gli piace l'immagine.
> Le ragazze che seguono nei social e che imitano, le influencer, sono persone apparentemente perfette, che hanno tutto, sono belle, dietro mostrano vivere in una bella casa, fanno vacanze, sono felici e talvolta si presentano come "donne mature" e elargiscono consigli alle più piccole. Le *rassicurano* *come* *sorelle* *maggiori*, danno consigli a loro su come migliorarsi, su come essere più sicure di se stesse. In mezzo ci infilano prodotti commerciali che sono pagate per sponsorizzare. Ma questo non viene preso come una presa per i fondelli verso il pubblico, ma come un valore aggiunto "fa quello che le piace e viene pure pagata". Pensa alle tante che come riferimento han *genitori* che *tornano* col *muso*, consumati dal lavoro per portare a casa il minimo per campare.
> Io non sono così convinta che siano consapevoli del loro potere sessuale, semplicemente imitano. La mia impressione è che uno sguardo ammiccante di una foto pubblicata su un social sia pari all'astuccio della Naj-Oleari dei miei tempi delle medie.
> ...


Non conosco le influencer. 
Il tuo quadro mi ha fatto pensare a un tradimento (forse un tradimento per ripicca per un tradimento subito) dei genitori che non costituiscono più figure autorevoli, imitazioni di giovani, e totalmente spaventati e sfiduciati. Allora meglio dei giovani veri che almeno fanno immaginare un futuro. Non dico un futuro di successo, semplicemente un futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahahah...eccellente...
> Facciamo fare come prima cosa le magliette !!!!


Io direi le primarie, così ci dividiamo subito ed evitiamo spese. :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conosco le influencer.
> Il tuo quadro mi ha fatto pensare a un tradimento (forse un tradimento per ripicca per un tradimento subito) dei genitori che non costituiscono più figure autorevoli, imitazioni di giovani, e totalmente spaventati e sfiduciati. Allora meglio dei giovani veri che almeno fanno immaginare un futuro. Non dico un futuro di successo, semplicemente un futuro.


Le influencer (al femminile ma ci sono anche quelli per i maschietti) sono una fascia di giovani che va dai 14 anni fino ai 30 anni, che sono seguiti da un altissimo numero di follower. Le loro vite sono in vetrina, e vengono contattati da aziende per inserire all'interno dei loro video (delle loro vite) dei prodotti commerciali. Così la ragazza carina si riprende nel suo quotidiano dove magicamente non manca mai tal prodotto dimagrande (quando magari non ne ha alcun bisogno perchè è già magra di suo), oppure aggiunge qualche integratore ad ogni pasto, oppure ancora non si fa mancare un corredo completamente firmato quando fa sport. Imparano presto che non basta solo il "davanti" ma anche il "dietro", quindi lanciano anche mode di arredo (tipo avere una camera in stile shabby chic). Sono sempre curate, cambiano guardaroba ad ogni stagione. Hanno quantità di trucchi infini (spesso spediti da aziende) dai costi elevati. Di norma hanno più social. YouTube dove caricano video, ma anche Instagram dove anche le foto pubblicate hanno accordi commerciali. Tipo foto cagnolino puccioso, foto rilassata su una panchiana dove guarda un po' stanno bevendo proprio quel magico prodotto, foto dove mostrano qualche nuovo trucco. Tutto mischiato insieme. Vero e finto (sponsorizzato) insieme. Le chiamano influencer perchè influenzano.
Oggi la pubblicità punta molto di più su queste giovani che nella tv o nei giornali cartacei. Le pagano meno di quello che andrebbero a spendere in una stampa di quarta di copertina di un settimanale nazionale e ne hanno maggiori riscontri. Calcola anche che poi il lavoro d'immagine se lo fan tutto da solo. Loro fan firmare un contratto, mandano il prodotto e tutto il resto fan loro.
Sono loro, per dirti, che stanno sdoganando la chirurgia plastica o la chirurgia bariatrica tra le giovanissime, perchè mostrano di passare sotto ai ferri e che vada tutto liscio, e mostrano che la loro vita è cambiata in meglio.
Io mi chiedo quanto costi oggi avere un figlio se ogni tre per due si gira a chiedere ai genitori la cameretta figa, i trucchi da 50 euro l'uno, i vestiti da cambiare a ogni stagione, tecnologia varia, la borsa firmata e molto altro.

Non l'ho mai pensata come nella tua descrizione. Come un tradimento.
Più che altro le influencer sono più vicine come età, ed è più facile immaginarsi in loro come punto d'arrivo.
Quando eri giovane non penso prendessi come esempio l'impiegata 40enne con l'aria stanca, aspirando a diventare lei. Quelli erano già vecchi, robe da tomba. Dei genitori vedi i difetti, li critichi, mica li vedi sempre tirati con l'aria felice.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Avevo un’amica che li comprava per vedere trucchi e pettinature.
> Per cui la conoscevo. Trovavo più bella Claudia Rivelli, sorella di Ornella Muti, con lineamenti più delicati.
> E naturalmente ricordo Franco Gasparri.
> 
> ...


Simona Pelei. 
Ci stravedevo. 
OK sì, li leggevo anche io. Leggevo qualsiasi cosa girasse in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le influencer (al femminile ma ci sono anche quelli per i maschietti) sono una fascia di giovani che va dai 14 anni fino ai 30 anni, che sono seguiti da un altissimo numero di follower. Le loro vite sono in vetrina, e vengono contattati da aziende per inserire all'interno dei loro video (delle loro vite) dei prodotti commerciali. Così la ragazza carina si riprende nel suo quotidiano dove magicamente non manca mai tal prodotto dimagrande (quando magari non ne ha alcun bisogno perchè è già magra di suo), oppure aggiunge qualche integratore ad ogni pasto, oppure ancora non si fa mancare un corredo completamente firmato quando fa sport. Imparano presto che non basta solo il "davanti" ma anche il "dietro", quindi lanciano anche mode di arredo (tipo avere una camera in stile shabby chic). Sono sempre curate, cambiano guardaroba ad ogni stagione. Hanno quantità di trucchi infini (spesso spediti da aziende) dai costi elevati. Di norma hanno più social. YouTube dove caricano video, ma anche Instagram dove anche le foto pubblicate hanno accordi commerciali. Tipo foto cagnolino puccioso, foto rilassata su una panchiana dove guarda un po' stanno bevendo proprio quel magico prodotto, foto dove mostrano qualche nuovo trucco. Tutto mischiato insieme. Vero e finto (sponsorizzato) insieme. Le chiamano influencer perchè influenzano.
> Oggi la pubblicità punta molto di più su queste giovani che nella tv o nei giornali cartacei. Le pagano meno di quello che andrebbero a spendere in una stampa di quarta di copertina di un settimanale nazionale e ne hanno maggiori riscontri. Calcola anche che poi il lavoro d'immagine se lo fan tutto da solo. Loro fan firmare un contratto, mandano il prodotto e tutto il resto fan loro.
> Sono loro, per dirti, che stanno sdoganando la chirurgia plastica o la chirurgia bariatrica tra le giovanissime, perchè mostrano di passare sotto ai ferri e che vada tutto liscio, e mostrano che la loro vita è cambiata in meglio.
> Io mi chiedo quanto costi oggi avere un figlio se ogni tre per due si gira a chiedere ai genitori la cameretta figa, i trucchi da 50 euro l'uno, i vestiti da cambiare a ogni stagione, tecnologia varia, la borsa firmata e molto altro.
> ...


.
Sapevo il meccanismo delle influencer (e gli...) ma ovviamente non le/gli trovo interessanti, anche della Ferragni so da poco e non trovo che facciano una vita invidiabile. 
Ma ero e sono anomala. I miei modelli alternativi ai genitori erano di altro tipo.
Mi avevano colpite le parole che hai usato tu e mi hanno portata quella riflessione.
Il fatto invece che ci sia una visione pessimistica del futuro lo so benissimo e non mi piace.
Fossi ragazza cercherei un po’ di ottimismo. Non credo nelle influencer però non so dove si possa trovare.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu dici che sia consapevolezza del potere sessuale?
> Indossano magliette di Playboy come dei Ramones, spesso senza sapere chi siano, cosa abbiano rappresentato, perchè li trovano in qualche negozio in un centro commerciale e semplicemente gli piace l'immagine.
> Le ragazze che seguono nei social e che imitano, le influencer, sono persone apparentemente perfette, che hanno tutto, sono belle, dietro mostrano vivere in una bella casa, fanno vacanze, sono felici e talvolta si presentano come "donne mature" e elargiscono consigli alle più piccole. Le rassicurano come sorelle maggiori, danno consigli a loro su come migliorarsi, su come essere più sicure di se stesse. In mezzo ci infilano prodotti commerciali che sono pagate per sponsorizzare. Ma questo non viene preso come una presa per i fondelli verso il pubblico, ma come un valore aggiunto "fa quello che le piace e viene pure pagata". Pensa alle tante che come riferimento han genitori che tornano col muso, consumati dal lavoro per portare a casa il minimo per campare.
> Io non sono così convinta che siano consapevoli del loro potere sessuale, semplicemente imitano. La mia impressione è che uno sguardo ammiccante di una foto pubblicata su un social sia pari all'astuccio della Naj-Oleari dei miei tempi delle medie.
> ...


Questa è infatti una mia preoccupazione. 
Sulla non coscienza del potere sessuale ho invece qualche dubbio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Simona Pelei.
> Ci stravedevo.
> OK sì, li leggevo anche io. Leggevo qualsiasi cosa girasse in casa.


Diciamo che non era una lettura impegnativa.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le influencer (al femminile ma ci sono anche quelli per i maschietti) sono una fascia di giovani che va dai 14 anni fino ai 30 anni, che sono seguiti da un altissimo numero di follower. Le loro vite sono in vetrina, e vengono contattati da aziende per inserire all'interno dei loro video (delle loro vite) dei prodotti commerciali. Così la ragazza carina si riprende nel suo quotidiano dove magicamente non manca mai tal prodotto dimagrande (quando magari non ne ha alcun bisogno perchè è già magra di suo), oppure aggiunge qualche integratore ad ogni pasto, oppure ancora non si fa mancare un corredo completamente firmato quando fa sport. Imparano presto che non basta solo il "davanti" ma anche il "dietro", quindi lanciano anche mode di arredo (tipo avere una camera in stile shabby chic). Sono sempre curate, cambiano guardaroba ad ogni stagione. Hanno quantità di trucchi infini (spesso spediti da aziende) dai costi elevati. Di norma hanno più social. YouTube dove caricano video, ma anche Instagram dove anche le foto pubblicate hanno accordi commerciali. Tipo foto cagnolino puccioso, foto rilassata su una panchiana dove guarda un po' stanno bevendo proprio quel magico prodotto, foto dove mostrano qualche nuovo trucco. Tutto mischiato insieme. Vero e finto (sponsorizzato) insieme. Le chiamano influencer perchè influenzano.
> Oggi la pubblicità punta molto di più su queste giovani che nella tv o nei giornali cartacei. Le pagano meno di quello che andrebbero a spendere in una stampa di quarta di copertina di un settimanale nazionale e ne hanno maggiori riscontri. Calcola anche che poi il lavoro d'immagine se lo fan tutto da solo. Loro fan firmare un contratto, mandano il prodotto e tutto il resto fan loro.
> Sono loro, per dirti, che stanno sdoganando la chirurgia plastica o la chirurgia bariatrica tra le giovanissime, perchè mostrano di passare sotto ai ferri e che vada tutto liscio, e mostrano che la loro vita è cambiata in meglio.
> Io mi chiedo quanto costi oggi avere un figlio se ogni tre per due si gira a chiedere ai genitori la cameretta figa, i trucchi da 50 euro l'uno, i vestiti da cambiare a ogni stagione, tecnologia varia, la borsa firmata e molto altro.
> ...


Descrizione perfetta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è infatti una mia preoccupazione.
> Sulla non coscienza del potere sessuale ho invece qualche dubbio.


La coscienza del potere seduttivo da ragazzine è sempre relativo. Ed è spesso un esercizio per costruire quella parte di autostima che è necessario trovare fuori dalla famiglia. È un riconoscimento della propria identità di genere.
Purtroppo viene interpretata diversamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le influencer (al femminile ma ci sono anche quelli per i maschietti) sono una fascia di giovani che va dai 14 anni fino ai 30 anni, che sono seguiti da un altissimo numero di follower. Le loro vite sono in vetrina, e vengono contattati da aziende per inserire all'interno dei loro video (delle loro vite) dei prodotti commerciali. Così la ragazza carina si riprende nel suo quotidiano dove magicamente non manca mai tal prodotto dimagrande (quando magari non ne ha alcun bisogno perchè è già magra di suo), oppure aggiunge qualche integratore ad ogni pasto, oppure ancora non si fa mancare un corredo completamente firmato quando fa sport. Imparano presto che non basta solo il "davanti" ma anche il "dietro", quindi lanciano anche mode di arredo (tipo avere una camera in stile shabby chic). Sono sempre curate, cambiano guardaroba ad ogni stagione. Hanno quantità di trucchi infini (spesso spediti da aziende) dai costi elevati. Di norma hanno più social. YouTube dove caricano video, ma anche Instagram dove anche le foto pubblicate hanno accordi commerciali. Tipo foto cagnolino puccioso, foto rilassata su una panchiana dove guarda un po' stanno bevendo proprio quel magico prodotto, foto dove mostrano qualche nuovo trucco. Tutto mischiato insieme. Vero e finto (sponsorizzato) insieme. Le chiamano influencer perchè influenzano.
> Oggi la pubblicità punta molto di più su queste giovani che nella tv o nei giornali cartacei. Le pagano meno di quello che andrebbero a spendere in una stampa di quarta di copertina di un settimanale nazionale e ne hanno maggiori riscontri. Calcola anche che poi il lavoro d'immagine se lo fan tutto da solo. Loro fan firmare un contratto, mandano il prodotto e tutto il resto fan loro.
> Sono loro, per dirti, che stanno sdoganando la chirurgia plastica o la chirurgia bariatrica tra le giovanissime, perchè mostrano di passare sotto ai ferri e che vada tutto liscio, e mostrano che la loro vita è cambiata in meglio.
> Io mi chiedo quanto costi oggi avere un figlio se ogni tre per due si gira a chiedere ai genitori la cameretta figa, i trucchi da 50 euro l'uno, i vestiti da cambiare a ogni stagione, tecnologia varia, la borsa firmata e molto altro.
> ...


I genitori hanno l’obbligo di spiegare ai figli che quella non è roba vera, ma soprattutto non ti rende soddisfatto.
Questo è quanto dovrebbero fare. Invece seguono anche loro la Ferragni e si fanno fotografare con le chiappe di fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I genitori hanno l’obbligo di spiegare ai figli che quella non è roba vera, ma soprattutto non ti rende soddisfatto.
> Questo è quanto dovrebbero fare. Invece seguono anche loro la Ferragni e si fanno fotografare con le chiappe di fuori.


Allora le chiappe della Ferragni sono migliori.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> .
> Sapevo il meccanismo delle influencer (e gli...) ma ovviamente non le/gli trovo interessanti, anche della Ferragni so da poco e non trovo che facciano una vita invidiabile.
> Ma ero e sono anomala. I miei modelli alternativi ai genitori erano di altro tipo.
> Mi avevano colpite le parole che hai usato tu e mi hanno portata quella riflessione.
> ...


Brunetta tu mica hai 14 anni... sarebbe preoccupante se trovassi interessanti ste cose. 
A me incuriosisce il meccanismo per capire quale sarà l'evoluzione successiva, però sono veramente molto limitata in tal senso.
Quel che vedo io è che la felicità è sempre più vincolata a cose. E poi ci saran altre cose e altre e altre e altre...
Le influencer sono solo canali di marketing, se si vedono coprire di soldi a 18 anni li prendono, e i genitori ne vanno fieri.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> I genitori hanno l’obbligo di spiegare ai figli  che quella non è roba vera, ma soprattutto non ti rende soddisfatto.
> Questo è quanto dovrebbero fare. Invece seguono anche loro la Ferragni e si fanno fotografare con le chiappe di fuori.


Eh già... lo dicevamo anche in un altro topic relativamente a fb.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta tu mica hai 14 anni... sarebbe preoccupante se trovassi interessanti ste cose.
> A me incuriosisce il meccanismo per capire quale sarà l'evoluzione successiva, però sono veramente molto limitata in tal senso.
> Quel che vedo io è che la felicità è sempre più vincolata a cose. E poi ci saran altre cose e altre e altre e altre...
> Le influencer sono solo canali di marketing, se si vedono coprire di soldi a 18 anni li prendono, e i genitori ne vanno fieri.
> ...


E’ incredibile comunque come in ogni caso il mondo stia oggettivamente meglio di qualche tempo fa ..meno guerre ..meno malattie ...meno morti per fame ... la ricerca medica fa continui progressi.  L’attenzione all’ambiente è un miliardo più avanti rispetto a solo 10 anni fa...
È questo si è ottenuto principalmente passando da un sistema “comunitario” in cui a prevalere era la collettività ... ad uno egoriferito ..dove chi prevale sulla comunità è il singolo. 
In sintesi... col sistema egoriferito si progredisce sul piano materiale ma si regredisce su quello emotivo ...
Chissà se ci si incastrerà in futuro su un sistema ibrido


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ incredibile comunque come in ogni caso il mondo stia oggettivamente meglio di qualche tempo fa ..meno guerre ..meno malattie ...meno morti per fame ... la ricerca medica fa continui progressi.  L’attenzione all’ambiente è un miliardo più avanti rispetto a solo 10 anni fa... È questo si è ottenuto principalmente passando da un sistema “comunitario” in cui a prevalere era la collettività ... ad uno egoriferito ..dove chi prevale sulla comunità è il singolo.  In sintesi... col sistema egoriferito si progredisce sul piano materiale ma si regredisce su quello emotivo ... Chissà se ci si incastrerà in futuro su un sistema ibrido


  Hai visto il libro presentato da Augias sul neoilluminismo allora.... Però non dobbiamo dimenticarci dei problemi di una buona parte dei poveri del mondo non gode poi di tutto sto benessere, secondariamente il progresso materiale e morale è costruito nella sua quasi interezza sullo sfruttamento delle risorse petrolifere che si esauriranno, prima o dopo, senza che per ora si siano organizzate alternative decenti, incombe poi il problema delle materie prime e soprattutto dell' acqua, il riscaldamento globale (anche se Trump si diverte scherzando sul gelo).......Insomma non vorrei che noi si stia bene perchè come le cicale si dà fondo alle risorse, poi sai com'è, di fronte all' esaurimento delle risorse i popoli si incattiviscono, un po' sta già accadendo.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il libro presentato da Augias sul neoilluminismo allora.... Però non dobbiamo dimenticarci dei problemi di una buona parte dei poveri del mondo non gode poi di tutto sto benessere, secondariamente il progresso materiale e morale è costruito nella sua quasi interezza sullo sfruttamento delle risorse petrolifere che si esauriranno, prima o dopo, senza che per ora si siano organizzate alternative decenti, incombe poi il problema delle materie prime e soprattutto dell' acqua, il riscaldamento globale (anche se Trump si diverte scherzando sul gelo).......Insomma non vorrei che noi si stia bene perchè come le cicale si dà fondo alle risorse, poi sai com'è, di fronte all' esaurimento delle risorse i popoli si incattiviscono, un po' sta già accadendo.


No. Ho letto Factfulness che consiglio. 
Sottolinea come siamo  di fronte a un radicale miglioramento. Solo che abbiamo la naturale tendenza a percepire la negatività prima che la positività . Lui ha semplicemente analizzato i dati oggettivi.
In realtà se guardi i dati l’intero globo sta meglio..soprattutto le aree più povere . È una percezione sbagliata che si ha in generale quella di un peggioramento.
C’e piu Accesso alla scolarizzazione , ai vaccini...la ricerca poi....su tutti i fronti si sono fatti passi  da gigante.
Leggendolo sono rimasta stupita. Soprattutto ho pensato a come forse la tutela “ dell’atomo” (metaforicamente parlando) dia effetti più positivi della priorità alla tutela  dell’intero organismo.... proprio sull’organismo stesso. Non so se mi spiego. 
Questo però porta ad un impoverimento, secondo me, dal punto di Vista emotivo ...come tutti i focus su se stessi e non verso gli altri


----------



## Lucbri (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No. Ho letto Factfulness che consiglio.
> Sottolinea come siamo  di fronte a un radicale miglioramento. Solo che abbiamo la naturale tendenza a percepire la negatività prima che la positività . Lui ha semplicemente analizzato i dati oggettivi.
> In realtà se guardi i dati l’intero globo sta meglio..soprattutto le aree più povere . È una percezione sbagliata che si ha in generale quella di un peggioramento.
> C’e piu Accesso alla scolarizzazione , ai vaccini...la ricerca poi....su tutti i fronti si sono fatti passi  da gigante.
> Leggendolo sono rimasta stupita. Soprattutto ho pensato a come forse la tutela “ dell’atomo” (metaforicamente parlando) dia effetti più positivi della priorità alla tutela  dell’intero organismo....


Concordo su Factfulness e consiglio anche io a tutti di leggerlo.
Io l'ho trovato uno strumento molto utile per sopravvivere a tutte le informazioni (vere o fake) che la società di oggi ci trasmette.
Riesce a fare una critica costruttiva su tutto senza essere molto fazioso o di parte.
Per un approfondimento della società in cui stiamo vivendo vi consiglio un altro libro:
21 lezioni per il XXI secolo di yuval Noah Harari
Una bella analisi della società di oggi e una guida che ci spiega cosa ci aspetterà nei prossimi anni


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lucbri ha detto:


> Concordo su Factfulness e consiglio anche io a tutti di leggerlo.
> Io l'ho trovato uno strumento molto utile per sopravvivere a tutte le informazioni (vere o fake) che la società di oggi ci trasmette.
> Riesce a fare una critica costruttiva su tutto senza essere molto fazioso o di parte.
> Per un approfondimento della società in cui stiamo vivendo vi consiglio un altro libro:
> ...


Letto anche quello


----------



## Lucbri (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Letto anche quello


e come ti è sembrato?
ti è piaciuto?


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No. Ho letto Factfulness che consiglio.  Sottolinea come siamo  di fronte a un radicale miglioramento. Solo che abbiamo la naturale tendenza a percepire la negatività prima che la positività . Lui ha semplicemente analizzato i dati oggettivi. In realtà se guardi i dati l’intero globo sta meglio..soprattutto le aree più povere . È una percezione sbagliata che si ha in generale quella di un peggioramento. C’e piu Accesso alla scolarizzazione , ai vaccini...la ricerca poi....su tutti i fronti si sono fatti passi  da gigante. Leggendolo sono rimasta stupita. Soprattutto ho pensato a come forse la tutela “ dell’atomo” (metaforicamente parlando) dia effetti più positivi della priorità alla tutela  dell’intero organismo.... proprio sull’organismo stesso. Non so se mi spiego.  Questo però porta ad un impoverimento, secondo me, dal punto di Vista emotivo ...come tutti i focus su se stessi e non verso gli altri


  Il mio non è un inno al pessimismo cosmico, non so se mi spiego, anzi è uno stimolo al realismo perchè ci si impegni ancor di più sul fatto ambientale che la stragrande maggioranza degli intellettuali e degli analisti ripiegati a fare valutazioni sociologiche senza vedere dove l'umanità sta seduta sottovalutano. Nessun fattore da questo punto di vista è positivo, anzi, gli scenari anche dei più ottimisti lasciano a prevedere un futuro tutt'altro che roseo, basta del resto leggere il rapporto annuale delle agenzie ambientali per capirlo. Stiamo facendo a pezzi la biodiversità e ci comportiamo come consumatori (mai parola fu più azzeccata) banchettando con le risorse di un pianeta che sono finite e non illimitate. Certo che si sta meglio come individui e per riflesso come società ma se continuiamo a focalizzarci su uno sviluppo che ignori la casa comune siamo destinati a pagare le nostre negligenze molto care. Un esempio: noi adesso riusciamo a nutrire una parte del mondo in virtù del fatto che la produzione agricola mondiale è sostenuta da quantità incredibili di fertilizzanti che sono prodotti partendo da un'unica materia prima:il petrolio. Quando fra una cinquntina di anni sarà carente con cosa produrremo quei fertilizzanti? Qualcuno potrebbe dire che ci penseremo al momento, il problema è che per sintetizzarli da altre fonti chimiche dovremmo impiegare colossali quantità di energia che non abbiamo ma che non sappiamo al momento nemmeno dove trovare.  Qualcuno parla di energia dalla fusione dell' idrogeno, ma al momento siamo al palo. Pensi che succederà cosa alle società umane quando i prezzi dei cereali che alimentano il mondo, che sprechiamo in occidente e che tutto sommato persino gli africani oggi si possono permettere di comperare, schizzeranno alle stelle? Guarda che questa cosa è già successa in tono minore negli anni 90 quando una crisi di aprovvigionamenti dovuti alla speculazione sul biodisel ha fatto schizzare i prezzi alle stelle ed in africa per riflesso milioni di persone sono state ridotte alla fame.......In realtà il nostro presunto benessere è fragilissimo, ma quel che è peggio è che non siamo abbastanza saggi.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le influencer (al femminile ma ci sono anche  quelli per i maschietti) sono una fascia di giovani che va dai 14 anni  fino ai 30 anni, che sono seguiti da un altissimo numero di follower. Le  loro vite sono in vetrina, e vengono contattati da aziende per inserire  all'interno dei loro video (delle loro vite) dei prodotti commerciali.  Così la ragazza carina si riprende nel suo quotidiano dove magicamente  non manca mai tal prodotto dimagrande (quando magari non ne ha alcun  bisogno perchè è già magra di suo), oppure aggiunge qualche integratore  ad ogni pasto, oppure ancora non si fa mancare un corredo completamente  firmato quando fa sport. Imparano presto che non basta solo il "davanti"  ma anche il "dietro", quindi lanciano anche mode di arredo (tipo avere  una camera in stile shabby chic). Sono sempre curate, cambiano  guardaroba ad ogni stagione. Hanno quantità di trucchi infini (spesso  spediti da aziende) dai costi elevati. Di norma hanno più social.  YouTube dove caricano video, ma anche Instagram dove anche le foto  pubblicate hanno accordi commerciali. Tipo foto cagnolino puccioso, foto  rilassata su una panchiana dove guarda un po' stanno bevendo proprio  quel magico prodotto, foto dove mostrano qualche nuovo trucco. Tutto  mischiato insieme. Vero e finto (sponsorizzato) insieme. Le chiamano  influencer perchè influenzano.
> Oggi la pubblicità punta molto di più su queste giovani che nella tv o  nei giornali cartacei. Le pagano meno di quello che andrebbero a  spendere in una stampa di quarta di copertina di un settimanale  nazionale e ne hanno maggiori riscontri. Calcola anche che poi il lavoro  d'immagine se lo fan tutto da solo. Loro fan firmare un contratto,  mandano il prodotto e tutto il resto fan loro.
> *Sono loro, per dirti, che stanno sdoganando la chirurgia plastica*  o la chirurgia bariatrica tra le giovanissime, perchè mostrano di  passare sotto ai ferri e che vada tutto liscio, e mostrano che la loro  vita è cambiata in meglio.
> Io mi chiedo quanto costi oggi avere un figlio se ogni tre per due si  gira a chiedere ai genitori la cameretta figa, i trucchi da 50 euro  l'uno, i vestiti da cambiare a ogni stagione, tecnologia varia, la borsa  firmata e molto altro.
> ...


Gli influencere ci sono sempre stati, adesso come 30 40 50 anni fa.  Sono solo cambiati i mezzi e secondo me il sistema di oggi è molto più  libero, meritocratico e meno centralizzato rispetto a quello di un  tempo. E' come essere passati dal monopolio alla liberalizzazione.  Quando ero ragazzino io c'erano la tv dei ragazzi e le riviste, e penso  che l'effetto psicologico di queste non sia diverso da quello che  internet ha nei ragazzini oggi. Se prima gli influencer erano  esclusivamente (e ovviamente ci sono ancora) attori attrici (anche per  la tv dei ragazzi), gente dello spettacolo o dello sport in generale,  modelle e modelli famosi o meno famosi (proposti dalle agenzie e per lo  più sottopagati), quindi in qualche modo tutti legati ad un "principale"  che decideva se e come lavorare, oggi il sistema si è ribaltato: le  aziende contattano gli influencer i quali rimangono comunque liberi da  ogni vincolo, soprattutto da qualsiasi imposizione d'immagine e atro. E  tutto questo grazie solo ed esclusivamente alle proprie capacità, al  proprio talento. Io trovo fantastico che l'influencer per diventare tale  non abbia bisogno di raccomandazioni, di leccare culi o passare tra le  lenzuola di qualcuno/a.

Non molto tempo fa ho letto un articolo  che parlava di influencer e viasualizzazioni youtube. I più visualizzati  erano questa coppia giovane (credo intorno ai 20 max 25 anni) che  realizzavano canzoni e video per bambini. La media di visualizzazioni  era di 20 milioni, con picchi di 30 e più milioni. Essendo una rivista  online c'erano a seguito anche centinaia di commenti, di cui la maggior  parte negativi. Ho guardato i video per curiosità ed ho trovato dei  lavori davvero ben fatti. Non ho visto molta differenza tra quei video e  gli sketch di Bonolis ai tempi di Bim Bum Bam. 

Come si fa ad  affermare che la chirurgia estetica è stata sdoganata dagli influencer?   Io che ovviamente non seguo gli influencer, ogni volta che faccio  zapping vedo continuamente programmi che parlano di chirurgia estetica.  Si parla continuamente e ovunque di questo o quell'attore che si è  rifatto il naso, il mento, lo sbiancamento anale ecc. Le cliniche di  chirurgia estetica ormai sono come le farmacie: ovunque. L'influencer al  limite cavalca l'onda, ma non è certo l'artefice di questa "nuova"  moda.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non devi confondere però incoerenza con constatazione della pluralità della realtà.



in che senso pluralità della realtà? Se uno oggi fa un'affermazione e domani contraddice quello che ha scritto il giorno prima, ci vedo solo incoerenza.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> in che senso pluralità della realtà? Se uno oggi fa un'affermazione e domani contraddice quello che ha scritto il giorno prima, ci vedo solo incoerenza.


Che in un contesto possa valere tutto, e in altro contesto il suo contrario.

Non siamo cristalli nella roccia.
Altrimenti di fronte a un tradimento, quali che ne siano le circostanze e i presupposti, dovremmo sempre pensarla allo stesso modo. Due nanosecondi di copia incolla delle nostre  "incrollabili" idee, e confronto finito.

Non siamo monoliti. Diverso e' costruire il proprio ragionamento sulla base di taluni cardini. Quelli e' meglio sempre averceli. Ma i pensieri che si fondano su quei cardini e' altrettanto bene  (per noi stessi) che si plasmino secondo le varie realtà. Altrimenti ripeto: si chiude ogni discussione, in quanto inutile.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che in un contesto possa valere tutto, e in altro contesto il suo contrario.
> 
> Non siamo cristalli nella roccia.
> Altrimenti di fronte a un tradimento, quali che ne siano le circostanze e i presupposti, dovremmo sempre pensarla allo stesso modo. Due nanosecondi di copia incolla delle nostre  "incrollabili" idee, e confronto finito.
> ...



Ok, allora diciamo che ho notato che più di una persona qui dentro nei vari interventi tende a cambiare proprio quei cardini di base. Se fosse solo un discorso del plasmare le varie realtà ben venga


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio non è un inno al pessimismo cosmico, non so se mi spiego, anzi è uno stimolo al *realismo* perchè ci si impegni ancor di più sul fatto ambientale che la stragrande maggioranza degli intellettuali e degli analisti ripiegati a fare valutazioni sociologiche senza vedere dove l'umanità sta seduta sottovalutano. Nessun fattore da questo punto di vista è positivo, anzi, gli scenari anche dei più ottimisti lasciano a prevedere un futuro tutt'altro che roseo, basta del resto leggere il rapporto annuale delle agenzie ambientali per capirlo. *Stiamo facendo a pezzi la biodiversità e ci comportiamo come consumatori *(mai parola fu più azzeccata) *banchettando con le risorse di un pianeta che sono finite e non illimitate*. Certo che si sta meglio come individui e per riflesso come società ma se continuiamo a focalizzarci su uno sviluppo che ignori la casa comune siamo destinati a pagare le nostre negligenze molto care. Un esempio: noi adesso riusciamo a nutrire una parte del mondo in virtù del fatto che la produzione agricola mondiale è sostenuta da quantità incredibili di fertilizzanti che sono prodotti partendo da un'unica materia prima:il petrolio. Quando fra una cinquntina di anni sarà carente con cosa produrremo quei fertilizzanti? Qualcuno potrebbe dire che ci penseremo al momento, il problema è che per sintetizzarli da altre fonti chimiche dovremmo impiegare colossali quantità di energia che non abbiamo ma che non sappiamo al momento nemmeno dove trovare.  Qualcuno parla di energia dalla fusione dell' idrogeno, ma al momento siamo al palo. Pensi che succederà cosa alle società umane quando i prezzi dei cereali che alimentano il mondo, che sprechiamo in occidente e che tutto sommato persino gli africani oggi si possono permettere di comperare, schizzeranno alle stelle? Guarda che questa cosa è già successa in tono minore negli anni 90 quando una crisi di aprovvigionamenti dovuti alla speculazione sul biodisel ha fatto schizzare i prezzi alle stelle ed in africa per riflesso milioni di persone sono state ridotte alla fame.......In realtà* il nostro presunto benessere è fragilissimo*, ma quel che è peggio è che non siamo abbastanza saggi.


Quoto. Quello che [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] chiama sistema egoriferito io lo chiamo antropocentrismo. E non può esserci una progressione materiale eterna per tutti, con una continua crescita demografica planetaria, perchè non c'è spazio per tutti e pappa per tutti e noi non siamo dei nell'Olimpo, siamo solo animali in un pianeta che si son presi il diritto di averne l'esclusiva, e si credono pure ganzi per questo. Abbiamo dimenticato il senso di essere una specie gregaria, perchè siamo ovunque, e non ci serve più.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto. Quello che @_Jacaranda_ chiama sistema egoriferito io lo chiamo antropocentrismo. E non può esserci una progressione materiale eterna per tutti, con *una continua crescita demografica planetaria*, perchè non c'è spazio per tutti e pappa per tutti e noi non siamo dei nell'Olimpo, siamo solo animali in un pianeta che si son presi il diritto di averne l'esclusiva, e si credono pure ganzi per questo. Abbiamo dimenticato il senso di essere una specie gregaria, perchè siamo ovunque, e non ci serve più.


E' questo il problema.
E aver esportato il modello consumistico all'intera popolazione mondiale è alla base di tutti i disastri annunciati.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Gli influencere ci sono sempre stati, adesso come 30 40 50 anni fa.  Sono solo cambiati i mezzi e secondo me il sistema di oggi è molto più  libero, meritocratico e meno centralizzato rispetto a quello di un  tempo. E' come essere passati dal monopolio alla liberalizzazione.  Quando ero ragazzino io c'erano la tv dei ragazzi e le riviste, e penso  che l'effetto psicologico di queste non sia diverso da quello che  internet ha nei ragazzini oggi. Se prima gli influencer erano  esclusivamente (e ovviamente ci sono ancora) attori attrici (anche per  la tv dei ragazzi), gente dello spettacolo o dello sport in generale,  modelle e modelli famosi o meno famosi (proposti dalle agenzie e per lo  più sottopagati), quindi in qualche modo tutti legati ad un "principale"  che decideva se e come lavorare, oggi il sistema si è ribaltato: le  aziende contattano gli influencer i quali rimangono comunque liberi da  ogni vincolo, soprattutto da qualsiasi imposizione d'immagine e atro. E  tutto questo grazie solo ed esclusivamente alle proprie capacità, al  proprio talento. Io trovo fantastico che l'influencer per diventare tale  non abbia bisogno di raccomandazioni, di leccare culi o passare tra le  lenzuola di qualcuno/a.
> 
> Non molto tempo fa ho letto un articolo  che parlava di influencer e viasualizzazioni youtube. I più visualizzati  erano questa coppia giovane (credo intorno ai 20 max 25 anni) che  realizzavano canzoni e video per bambini. La media di visualizzazioni  era di 20 milioni, con picchi di 30 e più milioni. Essendo una rivista  online c'erano a seguito anche centinaia di commenti, di cui la maggior  parte negativi. Ho guardato i video per curiosità ed ho trovato dei  lavori davvero ben fatti. Non ho visto molta differenza tra quei video e  gli sketch di Bonolis ai tempi di Bim Bum Bam.
> 
> Come si fa ad  affermare che la chirurgia estetica è stata sdoganata dagli influencer?   Io che ovviamente non seguo gli influencer, ogni volta che faccio  zapping vedo continuamente programmi che parlano di chirurgia estetica.  Si parla continuamente e ovunque di questo o quell'attore che si è  rifatto il naso, il mento, lo sbiancamento anale ecc. Le cliniche di  chirurgia estetica ormai sono come le farmacie: ovunque. L'influencer al  limite cavalca l'onda, ma non è certo l'artefice di questa "nuova"  moda.


Ho risposto a Brunetta che chiedeva cosa si indicasse oggi con questa terminologia.
Che ci siano sempre stati è vero, e come tu dici erano gli attori e i personaggi televisivi, ma erano "lontani", mica potevi parlarci, fare domande, appartenevano ad un mondo distante che si guardava con un binocolo. 
Da ragazzi potevi pure ispirarti a loro, per qualcuno aspirare a diventare come loro, ma rimaneva una distanza in cui al massimo ti accontetavi di avere un oggetto dei tanti riversati ai giovani attraverso la pubblicità.
Se vuoi potremmo dirci: chi di noi che sia intorno ai 40 non ha avuto uno zaino dell'Invicta? Era influenza anche quella. Però se mi chiedi chi abbia lanciato il trend a quei tempi di avere sto zaino io neppure so dirtelo.

Che quella di diventare influencer sia una via per farsi da se, senza i passaggi da te elencati è positivo. Diventano imprenditori di se stessi. Non è critica verso di loro. Anche se non tutti hanno idee e contenuti geniali. Rimane che loro sono un ingranaggio di un sistema. 
E non so come oggi un ragazzo o una ragazza di 13, 14 anni possano vivere questa miriade di "vie per la felicità" che passano attraverso prodotti.

La chirurgia estetica è stata sdoganata dagli influencer tra le giovanissime. Sta diventando una cosa normale come andare a farsi i capelli. Ed è diverso dall'attore noto di una certa età che si fa il ritocchino e poi lo nega. Ora stan cambiando anche loro ma anni fa chi si faceva il ritocchino tendeva a nasconderlo.
Ora ci sono molte ragazze appena ventenni che hanno già subito uno o due interventi, e lo raccontano. E altri guardandoli ci pensano pure loro, diventa normale.
Non so se riesci a capirmi.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna;1922518
La chirurgia estetica è stata sdoganata dagli influencer [U ha detto:
			
		

> tra le giovanissime[/U]. Sta diventando una cosa normale come andare a farsi i capelli. Ed è diverso dall'attore noto di una certa età che si fa il ritocchino e poi lo nega. Ora stan cambiando anche loro ma anni fa chi si faceva il ritocchino tendeva a nasconderlo.
> Ora ci sono molte ragazze appena ventenni che hanno già subito uno o due interventi, e lo raccontano. E altri guardandoli ci pensano pure loro, diventa normale.
> Non so se riesci a capirmi.


Verissimo soprattutto questo.
Le influencer sono ragazze normali, quasi coetanee di quelle che le guardano o comunque vicine per età.
Sono un modello di successo, quelle a cui tutte sperano di arrivare, non un testimonial lontano.
L'emulazione è ancor più convincente dell'autorevolezza del vip nel pretendere di fare le stesse cose.
Molte di loro sono partite imitando altre arrivate prima.
Youtube o Instagram sono alla portata di tutti. Non è la Rai o Mediaset. Così tutte pensano di poter essere come loro facendo le stesse cose. Instagram è pieno di foto con pose tutte uguali negli stessi posti.
Un classico il selfie a City Life.
E' una spinta verso il basso, non verso l'alto.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Però ci stiamo un po' colpevolizzando prendendone le distanze allo stesso tempo. Nessuno di noi vive come monaci buddisti, anzi, magari molti di voi sono tra quelli che hanno fatto l'abbuffata a natale e capodanno. E' come quell'attivista verde che fa pausa pranzo al McDonald. 

dico questo perché per come la vedo io o viviamo davvero come i monaci, girando solo ed esclusivamente con mezzi pubblici, bici o con la macchina dei Flintstones, oppure dobbiamo solo stare in silenzio, goderci tutto quello che ci offre la modernità, e... che si arrangino le generazioni future.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Però ci stiamo un po' colpevolizzando prendendone le distanze allo stesso tempo. Nessuno di noi vive come monaci buddisti, anzi, magari molti di voi sono tra quelli che hanno fatto l'abbuffata a natale e capodanno. E' come quell'attivista verde che fa pausa pranzo al McDonald.
> 
> dico questo perché per come la vedo io o viviamo davvero come i monaci, girando solo ed esclusivamente con mezzi pubblici, bici o con la macchina dei Flintstones, oppure dobbiamo solo stare in silenzio, goderci tutto quello che ci offre la modernità, e... *che si arrangino le generazioni future*.


Miseria che disfattismo... 
Vai tranqui che più di mezzo mondo la pensa come te.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

*Basta morire giovani*

Per restare in tema:


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Miseria che disfattismo...
> Vai tranqui che più di *mezzo mondo la pensa come te*.



Perché disfattismo, dove lo vedi? Non sono io quello che ha fatto discorsi sul  consumo delle risorse della terra e della sovrappopolazione. Che  coerenza c'è da parte di chi si lamenta e allo stesso tempo contribuisce  alla distruzione del pianeta? Oppure chi parla di sovrappopolazione e  intanto mette al mondo figli e nemmeno per amore ma come mezzo  riparatore, come collante per la coppia.


E' come fare le guerre ai narcos e allo stesso tempo pipparsi le valange del cervino.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Perché disfattismo, dove lo vedi? Non sono io quello che ha fatto discorsi sul  consumo delle risorse della terra e della sovrappopolazione. Che  coerenza c'è da parte di chi si lamenta e allo stesso tempo contribuisce  alla distruzione del pianeta? Oppure chi parla di sovrappopolazione e  intanto mette al mondo figli e nemmeno per amore ma come mezzo  riparatore, come collante per la coppia.
> 
> 
> E' come fare le guerre ai narcos e allo stesso tempo pipparsi le valange del cervino.


Quindi per parlarne occorre essere monaci buddisti????


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Perché disfattismo, dove lo vedi? Non sono io quello che ha fatto discorsi sul  consumo delle risorse della terra e della sovrappopolazione. Che  coerenza c'è da parte di chi si lamenta e allo stesso tempo contribuisce  alla distruzione del pianeta? Oppure chi parla di sovrappopolazione e  intanto mette al mondo figli e nemmeno per amore ma come mezzo  riparatore, come collante per la coppia.
> 
> 
> E' come fare le guerre ai narcos e allo stesso tempo *pipparsi le valange del cervino*.


Roba buona?


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per parlarne occorre essere monaci buddisti????


no, basterebbe essere più coerenti


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per parlarne occorre essere monaci buddisti????


  E' solo una scusa foglia, portare le cose ad un fatto -solo- di presunta coerenza (guarda caso sempre rivolta agli altri) è solo un sistema per sentirsi al sicuro nel proprio qualunquismo. E' un discorso vechio quanto i problemi, che denota del resto una scarsissima capacità di comprensione della portata dei problemi stessi.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> no, basterebbe essere più coerenti


Quindi se non rinuncio all'auto o tengo una famiglia numerosa i problemi di inquinamento o di carenza di risorse per me non devono esistere?

E' curiosa come teoria.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' solo una scusa foglia, portare le cose ad un fatto -solo- di presunta coerenza (guarda caso sempre rivolta agli altri) è solo un sistema per sentirsi al sicuro nel proprio qualunquismo. E' un discorso vechio quanto i problemi, che denota del resto una scarsissima capacità di comprensione della portata dei problemi stessi.


Curiosità mi punge, a questo punto, di capire lui.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi se non rinuncio all'auto o tengo una famiglia numerosa i problemi di inquinamento o di carenza di risorse per me non devono esistere?
> 
> E' curiosa come teoria.


no, semplicemente non devi lamentarti di qualcosa che strai contribuendo a creare, anzi, distruggere.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> no, semplicemente non devi lamentarti di qualcosa che strai contribuendo a creare, anzi, distruggere.


Allora non se ne deve parlare?
Torniamo sempre lì.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> no, semplicemente non devi lamentarti di qualcosa che *strai* contribuendo a creare, anzi, distruggere.


Stiamo, Darietto.
Il fatto di non lamentarti o di non prendere in considerazione almeno l'esistenza di un problema non ti esime dalle responsabilità.
Almeno finché continuerai ad usare un computer Made in Taiwan per esprimere le tue opinioni.


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' solo una scusa foglia, portare le cose ad un fatto -solo- di presunta coerenza (guarda caso sempre rivolta agli altri) è solo un sistema per sentirsi al sicuro nel proprio qualunquismo. E' un discorso vechio quanto i problemi, che denota del resto una scarsissima capacità di comprensione della portata dei problemi stessi.



Sicuramente meglio essere qualunquisti che ipocriti. Per come sono fatto io non riuscirei a lamentarmi dell'inquinamento e allo stesso tempo prendere l'auto anche per andare al bar dietro casa. Qui si sta dicendo che è normale andare in chiesa e poi prendere a calci il mendicante poco più avanti. Però quello che non va in chiesa e prende a calci il mendicante è una cattiva persona perché non si fa. Oppure il vicino che pulisce la casa due volte al giorno e butta la sporcizia nella roggia e io che pulisco casa una volta al mese e piuttosto di buttare lo sporco nella roggia lo tengo in casa nei sacchetti fin quando non vado in discarica (questo non è un esempio, è realtà). Chi è il "voncione" secondo voi? io ho la casa che sembra una discarica e i vicini che ce l'hanno così pulita che puoi mangiare sul pavimento. Ma chi è più sporco?


----------



## Darietto (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Stiamo,* Darietto.
> Il fatto di non lamentarti o di non prendere in considerazione almeno l'esistenza di un problema non ti esime dalle responsabilità.
> Almeno finché continuerai ad usare un computer Made in Taiwan per esprimere le tue opinioni.



Si si, su questo hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> . Oppure il vicino che pulisce la casa due volte al giorno e butta la sporcizia nella roggia e io che pulisco casa una volta al mese e piuttosto di buttare lo sporco nella roggia lo tengo in casa nei sacchetti fin quando non vado in discarica (questo non è un esempio, è realtà). Chi è il "voncione" secondo voi? io ho la casa che sembra una discarica e i vicini ce l'hanno così pulita che puoi mangiare sul pavimento. *Ma chi è più sporco*?


Questo posto, che tu non vedi.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lo vogliamo dire che esportare la globalizzazione con tutto ciò che comporta in paesi che contano ancora sulla forza braccia e fanno 6 figli per coppia è un crimine per il mondo intero?
Il tutto mentre il nostro tasso di natalità è sotto l'indice di crescita (per fortuna)?
E vogliamo dire che questo trasferisce ricchezza nelle mani di pochi?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Perché disfattismo, dove lo vedi? Non sono io quello che ha fatto discorsi sul  consumo delle risorse della terra e della sovrappopolazione. Che  coerenza c'è da parte di chi si lamenta e allo stesso tempo contribuisce  alla distruzione del pianeta? Oppure chi parla di sovrappopolazione e  intanto mette al mondo figli e nemmeno per amore ma come mezzo  riparatore, come collante per la coppia.
> 
> 
> E' come fare le guerre ai narcos e allo stesso tempo pipparsi le valange del cervino.


Guarda il tuo approccio è molto classico. Sposti il problema, fai casino e chiudi negandolo.
A fronte di un problema si va per step. Noi neppure arriviamo al primo. Riconoscere che ciò di cui ha accennato @_spleen_ (ci sarebbe molto altro da dire) è reale. Neppure riusciamo a metterci in accordo sul riconoscere l'esistenza di un problema.

Secondo te la soluzione è vivere pari ad una blatta?

Non essendoci linee guida la gente si muove a casaccio. 
E' impossibile che vivendo non si porti un impatto ambientale. Al momento senza guardare a cosa fa l'altro, ognuno dovrebbe guardare a se stesso senza autoassolversi, e mettere in pratica la sua fettina. Piccoli passi.
Informarsi. Prendere consapevolezza. E perlomeno dire "ok io provo a fare questo". Intanto parto da li. Con gioia ed entusiamo.
Non è che altri ti debbano arrivare col mitra e ordinarti un agire.
Non sei una blatta, regolati tu.
E chi è genitore che li renda consapevoli. Altrimenti allevi blatte.

C'è una famosa citazione del popolo dei veri nativi della terra americana (uno dei pochi che aveva consapevolezza di dove stava) che sicuramente avrai sentito, che dice _Non ereditiamo la terra dai nostri antenati, la prendiamo in prestito dai nostri figli_.

Affermare _che si arrangino le generazioni future_ io lo trovo disfattista.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sicuramente meglio essere qualunquisti che ipocriti. Per come sono fatto io non riuscirei a lamentarmi dell'inquinamento e allo stesso tempo prendere l'auto anche per andare al bar dietro casa. Qui si sta dicendo che è normale andare in chiesa e poi prendere a calci il mendicante poco più avanti. Però quello che non va in chiesa e prende a calci il mendicante è una cattiva persona perché non si fa. Oppure il vicino che pulisce la casa due volte al giorno e butta la sporcizia nella roggia e io che pulisco casa una volta al mese e piuttosto di buttare lo sporco nella roggia lo tengo in casa nei sacchetti fin quando non vado in discarica (questo non è un esempio, è realtà). Chi è il "voncione" secondo voi? io ho la casa che sembra una discarica e i vicini ce l'hanno così pulita che puoi mangiare sul pavimento. Ma chi è più sporco?


  E' meglio non essere nè qualunquisti nè ipocriti. La soluzione dei problemi su larga scala è mettere in atto una serie di decisioni di tipo politico e queste (in questo momento storico) dipendono soprattutto dal consenso e dalla presa di coscienza dei cittadini della grandi democrazie del pianeta. Altro modo non c'è ed è un modo che funziona (vedi risoluzione del buco dell' ozono)._______________ Secondariamente bisogna creare economia attorno alla svolta ambientale (e questo si sta anche facendo con il sostegno di una parte, purtroppo solo di una parte della politica mondiale). Il resto della politica si trincera dietro la negazione dei problemi o la loro svalutazione o proiezione nel futuro, che capiterà addosso ai nostri figli. A me in tutta onestà non importa molto di cosa fa il mio vicino di casa, pretendere comprensione e coerenza dagli altri è un mio compito fino ad un certo punto, a me interessa molto di più quanto sopra, il resto sono tutte scuse e cazzate. Del resto non ci sono poi molte persone che a me personalmente possano dare delle lezioni di educazione civica, cura, o amore per l'ambiente e la natura.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta tu mica hai 14 anni... sarebbe preoccupante se trovassi interessanti ste cose.
> A me incuriosisce il meccanismo per capire quale sarà l'evoluzione successiva, però sono veramente molto limitata in tal senso.
> Quel che vedo io è che la felicità è sempre più vincolata a cose. E poi ci saran altre cose e altre e altre e altre...
> Le influencer sono solo canali di marketing, se si vedono coprire di soldi a 18 anni li prendono, e i genitori ne vanno fieri.
> ...


Non è che non ci siano quarantenni e cinquantenni e oltre che sono dipendenti da approvazioni esterne.
Conosco una ottantenne (in effetti in straordinaria forma) e una quasi ottantenne alla ricerca di commenti di quel tipo.
La modernità dà strumenti diversi per rispondere alle insicurezze.
Si può essere insicuri a qualsiasi età.
Ovviamente ognuno di noi ha insicurezze ed è gratificato dalle conferme, ma ci vogliono limiti.
I limiti si possono trovare anche a 14 anni.
Il problema non sono i quattordicenni, ma i genitori dei quattordicenni.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo, Darietto.
> Il fatto di non lamentarti o di non prendere in considerazione almeno l'esistenza di un problema non ti esime dalle responsabilità.
> Almeno finché continuerai ad usare un computer Made in Taiwan per esprimere le tue opinioni.


Ma pensa a un mondo dove chi usa l'auto non può contribuire a progetti che riducano l'inquinamento perché sarebbe  "incoerente". Ci saremmo fermati subito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ incredibile comunque come in ogni caso il mondo stia oggettivamente meglio di qualche tempo fa ..meno guerre ..meno malattie ...meno morti per fame ... la ricerca medica fa continui progressi.  L’attenzione all’ambiente è un miliardo più avanti rispetto a solo 10 anni fa...
> È questo si è ottenuto principalmente passando da un sistema “comunitario” in cui a prevalere era la collettività ... ad uno egoriferito ..dove chi prevale sulla comunità è il singolo.
> In sintesi... col sistema egoriferito si progredisce sul piano materiale ma si regredisce su quello emotivo ...
> Chissà se ci si incastrerà in futuro su un sistema ibrido


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo vogliamo dire che esportare la globalizzazione con tutto ciò che comporta in paesi che contano ancora sulla forza braccia e fanno 6 figli per coppia è un crimine per il mondo intero?
> Il tutto mentre il nostro tasso di natalità è sotto l'indice di crescita (per fortuna)?
> E vogliamo dire che questo trasferisce ricchezza nelle mani di pochi?


 diciamolo pure. Visto che era stata venduta come una svolta per migliorare la vita dei paesi de terzo mondo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> in che senso pluralità della realtà? Se uno oggi fa un'affermazione e domani contraddice quello che ha scritto il giorno prima, ci vedo solo incoerenza.


Io posso dire che c’è chi tradisce per noia senza affermare che tutti quelli che tradiscono lo fanno per quello, né significa che io sia annoiata e tantomeno che io tradisca.



Darietto ha detto:


> Ok, allora diciamo che ho notato che più di una persona qui dentro nei vari interventi tende a cambiare proprio quei cardini di base. Se fosse solo un discorso del plasmare le varie realtà ben venga


Io tendo a partire dai dati di realtà che ovviamente comprendono i fatti, ma soprattutto la realtà interna che qui le persone esprimono liberamente. Questo mi porta a seguire una persona nel suo bisogno di rimettere in piedi il matrimonio e seguire un’altra nel suo bisogno di separarsi.



Darietto ha detto:


> no, basterebbe essere più coerenti


Ho idea che per te la coerenza sia un valore assoluto e molteplice.
Ci sono molti tipi di coerenza e non tutti positivi.
Sembra che tu arriveresti a plaudire la coerenza del serial killer :carneval:


----------



## Darietto (2 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo posto, che tu non vedi.


in  verità io in centro Africa ci sono stato 3 volte e quelle cose le ho  viste. E sono stato diverse volte anche in centro America (e Stati  Uniti), in India e varie parti dell'Asia. Per assurdo però non sono mai  stato a Londra e Parigi. 



Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda il tuo approccio è molto classico. Sposti il problema, fai casino e chiudi negandolo.
> A fronte di un problema si va per step. Noi neppure arriviamo al primo. Riconoscere che ciò di cui ha accennato @_spleen_ (ci sarebbe molto altro da dire) è reale. Neppure riusciamo a metterci in accordo sul riconoscere l'esistenza di un problema.
> 
> *Secondo te la soluzione è vivere pari ad una blatta*?
> ...


Secondo  me non dobbiamo aspettare soluzioni dall'alto ma iniziare a fare  qualcosa nel nostro piccolo: evitare ogni tipo di consumismo (non ho  fatto cenoni e abbuffate a natale e capodanno). Prendo la macchina solo  quando è necessario, altrimenzi mezzi pubblici o bicicletta. Vestiti e  scarpe li cambio quando sono da buttare, non quando me lo impone la  moda. La mia macchina è piena di carte e cartacce perché preferisco  tenerle li piuttosto che buttarle per strada. Sono tutte piccole cose ma  fanno la differenza. Quello che intendevo era questo: inutile lamentarsi se poi nel quotidiano non adottiamo nemmeno questi  piccoli comportamenti che fanno la differenza, se moltiplicati  per milioni di persone. Magari veniamo qui, con la pancia strapiena  dall'abbuffata di natale o capodanno, a scrivere di quanto sta andando a  rotoli il mondo. Io natale e capodanno per esempio l'ho passato al  canile insieme a pochi. Magari molti che si lamentano sono anche quelli  che a natale regalano il cucciolino al figlio, che entro pasqua si sarà  già stufato e sbarazato lasciandolo in mezzo alla strada. Quanti di voi  si sono sentiti obbligati a fare regali inutili, superflui, non  necessari ecc. ? Ecco, io tra le altre cose non mi sento nessun tipo di  obbligo in quel senso. Ti regalo un abbraccio o la mia compagnia, ma  compro cose inutili per non sentirmi quello diverso dagli altri. I miei  amici ovviamente sono tutti come me. 


Il problema è ovvio che  esiste, nessuno lo sta negando. La mia frase riguardo al lasciare la  merda alle generazioni future era una provocazione. Chiaro che non la  penso così. 

Quelle che chiedo è solo questo: onestamente, quanti tra voi adottano comportamenti "ecologisti" quotidiani? 

Il  paradosso, e forse è anche per questo che ho il "dente avvelenato", è  che tutti nella teoria sono sensibili alla causa ambientale e  umanitaria, ma quello che poi vedo nella pratica è l'opposto. Succede  esattamente quello che sta accadendo qui dentro (ora non vi conosco  quindi metto tutto tra virgolette): chi è in torto si coalizza e si  difende attaccando. Finisce che passano per i più grandi sostenitori  della causa quelli che fanno schopping una volta la settimana, comprano  ogni tipo di cosa inutile ai figli, lavano la machina due volte la  settimana ecc. e tutti gli altri invece diventano i marcioni con la  macchina sporca, la casa della famiglia Addams, vestiti come capita e  non alla moda. Con il cellurare e il pc vecchi e non con l'ultimo  IPhone. Si crea una società dove i "carnefici" puntano il dito sulle  "vittime".


----------



## Darietto (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che per te la coerenza sia un valore assoluto e molteplice.
> Ci sono molti tipi di coerenza e non tutti positivi.
> Sembra che tu arriveresti a plaudire la coerenza del serial killer :carneval:



Il serial killer è un pazzo da eliminare. Li non c'è coerenza. Solo che trovo incoerente  il fatto che assassini seriali, di quelli che ammazzano migliaia di persone, sono addirittura amati e acclamati dalla massa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> in  verità io in centro Africa ci sono stato 3 volte e quelle cose le ho  viste. E sono stato diverse volte anche in centro America (e Stati  Uniti), in India e varie parti dell'Asia. Per assurdo però non sono mai  stato a Londra e Parigi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è che la decrescita felice sia l’unica soluzione possibile o che consista nel vestirsi stracciati.
È sempre tutto complesso e trovare una soluzione che porta a comportamenti rigidi è spesso solo una strategia ossessiva per controllare la propria ansia.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Secondo  me non dobbiamo aspettare soluzioni dall'alto ma iniziare a fare  qualcosa nel nostro piccolo: evitare ogni tipo di consumismo (non ho  fatto cenoni e abbuffate a natale e capodanno). Prendo la macchina solo  quando è necessario, altrimenzi mezzi pubblici o bicicletta. Vestiti e  scarpe li cambio quando sono da buttare, non quando me lo impone la  moda. La mia macchina è piena di carte e cartacce perché preferisco  tenerle li piuttosto che buttarle per strada. Sono tutte piccole cose ma  fanno la differenza. Quello che intendevo era questo: inutile lamentarsi se poi nel quotidiano non adottiamo nemmeno questi  piccoli comportamenti che fanno la differenza, se moltiplicati  per milioni di persone. Magari veniamo qui, con la pancia strapiena  dall'abbuffata di natale o capodanno, a scrivere di quanto sta andando a  rotoli il mondo. Io natale e capodanno per esempio l'ho passato al  canile insieme a pochi. Magari molti che si lamentano sono anche quelli  che a natale regalano il cucciolino al figlio, che entro pasqua si sarà  già stufato e sbarazato lasciandolo in mezzo alla strada. Quanti di voi  si sono sentiti obbligati a fare regali inutili, superflui, non  necessari ecc. ? Ecco, io tra le altre cose non mi sento nessun tipo di  obbligo in quel senso. Ti regalo un abbraccio o la mia compagnia, ma  compro cose inutili per non sentirmi quello diverso dagli altri. I miei  amici ovviamente sono tutti come me.
> 
> 
> Il problema è ovvio che  esiste, nessuno lo sta negando. La mia frase riguardo al lasciare la  merda alle generazioni future era una provocazione. Chiaro che non la  penso così.
> ...


Darietto capisco quello che dici. 
Tu hai fatto un elenco di cose che metti in pratica tu, io potrei risponderti con le mie, poi [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] potrebbe dirti le sue. Ci potrebbe anche stare, ma in un clima di scambio, non di _guarda che io son meglio di te_ perchè con quel tipo di clima non si va da nessuna parte.
Se qualcuno non interessato alla tematica, legge quello che tu hai scritto riguardo la tua macchina, credi che gli arrivi un senso di persona sana, qualcuno da cui prendere spunto per portare miglioramenti alla sua vita (e fare qualcosa per sto pianeta che lascerà ai suoi figli), o di una persona con strati di merda (non solo carte, ma anche polvere e schifo vario) nel fondo della sua macchina? Le persone rifuggono il dolore, e la parola sporco viene associata a malattia. Ti sei posto con qualcosa che arriva come estremo. E a mio parere non va bene, fa scappare le persone.
Persino chi fa conferenze su queste tematiche si "autocensura" perchè il suo fine non è mettersi in un palco a fare il nazista (e trovarsi solo in una sala nel giro di poco tempo), ma arrivare alle persone. Io non credo che si possa passare di netto dall'essere creature di consumo al non esserlo, credo bisogni passare dal diventare consumatori consapevoli.
E' difficile. Ma parlarne è fondamentale.


----------



## Darietto (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che la decrescita felice sia l’unica  soluzione possibile o che consista nel vestirsi stracciati.
> È sempre tutto complesso e trovare una soluzione che porta a  comportamenti rigidi è spesso solo una strategia ossessiva per  controllare la propria ansia.


Per me sono comportamenti normalissimi, non rigidi. E non li vivo  con ossessione ma con assoluta serenità. Poi non vado certo in giro con  vestiti stracciati. Forse serve più a te questa analisi amatoriale.  Piuttosto, credo invece che vedere come ossessivi, patologici  quei  comportamenti base che servono a limitare sprechi, consumi ed  inquinamento è davvero un atteggiamento profondamente qualunquista che  porta volutamente ad identificare, per comodo, un comportamento  sostanzialmente giusto in patologico, deviato e un po' borderline. 

Per  curiosità, secondo te come vedi, se c'è, una eventuale soluzione ai  problemi descritti da spleen? Soluzioni non politiche ma individuali


----------



## Darietto (2 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Darietto capisco quello che dici.
> Tu hai fatto un elenco di cose che metti in pratica tu, io potrei risponderti con le mie, poi @_spleen_ potrebbe dirti le sue. Ci potrebbe anche stare, ma in un clima di scambio, non di _guarda che io son meglio di te_ perchè con quel tipo di clima non si va da nessuna parte.
> *Se qualcuno non interessato alla tematica, legge quello che tu   hai scritto riguardo la tua macchina, credi che gli arrivi un senso di   persona sana, qualcuno da cui prendere spunto per portare miglioramenti   alla sua vita (e fare qualcosa per sto pianeta che lascerà ai suoi   figli), o di una persona con strati di merda (non solo carte, ma anche   polvere e schifo vario) nel fondo della sua macchina? Le persone   rifuggono il dolore, e la parola sporco viene associata a malattia. Ti   sei posto con qualcosa che arriva come estremo. E a mio parere non va   bene, fa scappare le persone.*
> 
> ...


Sui toni hai  ragione e mi scuso. Però resta il fatto che un semplice  cittadino  può contribuire al discorso ecologico solo con quei piccoli  accorgimenti  quotidiani. Non ne vedo altri. Che serve parlarne senza  fare nulla nella pratica?

Per il resto posso dirti che lavorando in ambiente internazionale e  spesso all'estero, compresi i paesi del terzo mondo, ho notato che solo  le mamme italiane non permetto ai loro figli di giocare con i bambini  del posto, e la frase tipica è sempre: stai lontano che ti attaccano le  malattie. Via da quello che è sporco ecc. Le mamme inglesi, nord europee  in generale, francesi, americane non si fanno questi problemi. Vedi i  loro bambini interagire tranquillamente con i bambini autoctoni. Nei  ristoranti locali è raro vedere un italiano: vedo molti nordici,  americani, francesi e ultimamente anche russi, ma mai italiani. Questo  per rispondere al primo neretto e per dire che è molto italiana questa  mania delle pulizie e terrore delle malattie. Poi non è che vado in giro  con la merda in macchina, ho enfatizzato un po' per rendere l'idea.  Diciamo che quando finisco il pacchetto di sigarette non lo getto dal  finestrino ma lo tengo in macchina e spesso si accumulano. Lo stesso con  le bottigliette di acqua. Quella volta alla settimana che vado alla  discarica butto il tutto (ma prima separo la carta stagnola e la  plastica dal pacchettodi sigarette). 

Trovo più ossessivo compulsivo l'atteggiamento di quelle persone,  considerate comunemente "normali", e sono tante, che tutte le mattine,  tra le 7 e le 8 del mattino,  passano l'aspirapolvere, sbattono i  tappeti, puliscono a fondo la casa. Passano dove è già pulito. Poi  regolarmente il marito, stesso giorno e stessa ora, lava la macchina  (anche col brutto tempo). 

Poi io che vivo sereno senza queste ossessioni e paranoie, mi godo la  vita e cerco nel mio piccolo di adottare comportamenti e abitudini in  rispetto dell'ambiente, divento per i più  quello con comportamenti  ossessivi. Non mi torna qualcosa! 

Il discorso del passare dall'essere creature di consumo ecc. li bisogna  vedere cosa si intende effettivamente. Da parte mia cerco di evitare  eccessi assurdi come le abbuffate obbligatorie, i cenoni, o tutto quello  che in sostanza è solo superfluo. Il discorso della coerenza è questo:  se non resistete dal farvi coinvolgere dal consumismo compulsivo (saldi,  halloween, carnevale, pasqua, natale, capodanno, ferragosto, primo  maggio, 25 aprile ecc.) e usate la macchina anche per andare al  gabinetto, non ha senso lamentare che questo porta alla distruzione del  pianeta. 

p.s. quali sono comunque le cose che metti in pratica tu? E mi piacerebbe sentire anche quelle di spleen e degli altri


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Per me sono comportamenti normalissimi, non rigidi. E non li vivo  con ossessione ma con assoluta serenità. Poi non vado certo in giro con  vestiti stracciati. Forse serve più a te questa analisi amatoriale.  Piuttosto, credo invece che vedere come ossessivi, patologici  quei  comportamenti base che servono a limitare sprechi, consumi ed  inquinamento è davvero un atteggiamento profondamente qualunquista che  porta volutamente ad identificare, per comodo, un comportamento  sostanzialmente giusto in patologico, deviato e un po' borderline.
> 
> Per  curiosità, secondo te come vedi, se c'è, una eventuale soluzione ai  problemi descritti da spleen? Soluzioni non politiche ma individuali


Con il tuo atteggiamento fai ridurre a zero il mio interesse per discutere di queste problematiche.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sui toni hai  ragione e mi scuso. Però resta il fatto che un semplice  cittadino  può contribuire al discorso ecologico solo con quei piccoli  accorgimenti  quotidiani. Non ne vedo altri. Che serve parlarne senza  fare nulla nella pratica?
> 
> Per il resto posso dirti che lavorando in ambiente internazionale e  spesso all'estero, compresi i paesi del terzo mondo, ho notato che solo  le mamme italiane non permetto ai loro figli di giocare con i bambini  del posto, e la frase tipica è sempre: stai lontano che ti attaccano le  malattie. Via da quello che è sporco ecc. Le mamme inglesi, nord europee  in generale, francesi, americane non si fanno questi problemi. Vedi i  loro bambini interagire tranquillamente con i bambini autoctoni. Nei  ristoranti locali è raro vedere un italiano: vedo molti nordici,  americani, francesi e ultimamente anche russi, ma mai italiani. Questo  per rispondere al primo neretto e per dire che è molto italiana questa  mania delle pulizie e terrore delle malattie. Poi non è che vado in giro  con la merda in macchina, ho enfatizzato un po' per rendere l'idea.  Diciamo che quando finisco il pacchetto di sigarette non lo getto dal  finestrino ma lo tengo in macchina e spesso si accumulano. Lo stesso con  le bottigliette di acqua. Quella volta alla settimana che vado alla  discarica butto il tutto (ma prima separo la carta stagnola e la  plastica dal pacchettodi sigarette).
> 
> ...



Non puoi obbligare gli altri e sperare ti ascoltino se si sentono giudicati in modo negativo. Li fai scappare.
Se son ragazzi giovani lo capisco come temperamento ma il risultato è un calderone di gente che passa per pazza.
No, non lo scrivo in pubblico perchè il rischio che si apra una diatriba  che provochi un rigetto è sempre alto. E personalmente non è questo che  mi interessa. Farci gossip sopra. All'opposto mi interessa che vi possa  essere un interesse, per quello che uno si sente, di muoversi un poco  in tal senso.

Questo è veramente bello, val la pena perderci mezz'ora. 

[video=youtube_share;YIFDlYqtXDA]https://youtu.be/YIFDlYqtXDA[/video]


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Diciamo che quando finisco il pacchetto di sigarette non lo getto dal  finestrino ma lo tengo in macchina e spesso si accumulano. Lo stesso con  le bottigliette di acqua. Quella volta alla settimana che vado alla  discarica butto il tutto (ma prima separo la carta stagnola e la  plastica dal pacchettodi sigarette).
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. quali sono comunque le cose che metti in pratica tu? E mi piacerebbe sentire anche quelle di spleen e degli altri


Non fumo.


----------



## Darietto (3 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non puoi obbligare gli altri e sperare ti ascoltino se si sentono giudicati in modo negativo. *Li fai scappare.*
> Se son ragazzi giovani lo capisco come temperamento ma il risultato è un calderone di gente che passa per pazza.
> No, non lo scrivo in pubblico perchè il rischio che si apra una diatriba  che provochi un rigetto è sempre alto. E personalmente non è questo che  mi interessa. Farci gossip sopra. All'opposto mi interessa che vi possa  essere un interesse, per quello che uno si sente, di muoversi un poco  in tal senso.
> 
> ...



Marjanna, siamo adulti non bambini che alla prima critica scapano via. Ci sono utenti qui dentro che offendono pesantemente e con grande facilità altri utenti, eppure non ho visto indignazione per quello, anzi. 

A me sembra piuttosto che dopo aver tirato il sasso "ecologico" adesso si sta nascondendo la mano. L'interazione tra adulti non è certo il proporre un argomento e cambiarlo se diventa scomodo. 

vabbè, buona domenica!


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sui toni hai  ragione e mi scuso. Però resta il fatto che un semplice  cittadino  può contribuire al discorso ecologico solo con quei piccoli  accorgimenti  quotidiani. Non ne vedo altri. Che serve parlarne senza  fare nulla nella pratica?
> 
> Per il resto posso dirti che lavorando in ambiente internazionale e  spesso all'estero, compresi i paesi del terzo mondo, ho notato che solo  le mamme italiane non permetto ai loro figli di giocare con i bambini  del posto, e la frase tipica è sempre: stai lontano che ti attaccano le  malattie. Via da quello che è sporco ecc. Le mamme inglesi, nord europee  in generale, francesi, americane non si fanno questi problemi. Vedi i  loro bambini interagire tranquillamente con i bambini autoctoni. Nei  ristoranti locali è raro vedere un italiano: vedo molti nordici,  americani, francesi e ultimamente anche russi, ma mai italiani. Questo  per rispondere al primo neretto e per dire che è molto italiana questa  mania delle pulizie e terrore delle malattie. Poi non è che vado in giro  con la merda in macchina, ho enfatizzato un po' per rendere l'idea.  Diciamo che quando finisco il pacchetto di sigarette non lo getto dal  finestrino ma lo tengo in macchina e spesso si accumulano. Lo stesso con  le bottigliette di acqua. Quella volta alla settimana che vado alla  discarica butto il tutto (ma prima separo la carta stagnola e la  plastica dal pacchettodi sigarette).
> 
> ...


Lavo la macchina una volta l'anno 

Seguendo la tua lista delle cose buone da fare e quelle da non fare posso dire di essere una bestia. Mangio anche come una scrofa, non solo durante le feste comandate. Non sono una patita delle shopping ma per Natale mi piace fare i regali alle persone che amo, uso la macchina tutti i giorni anche perchè per lavoro devo spostarmi da un posto all'altro, non prendo mai l'autobus ma non parcheggio necessariamente vicino, cammino anche volentieri. 
Faccio la raccolta differenziata. Io e mia figlia in due consumiamo tantissima carta igienica. Non fumo però. 
Non sono ossessionata dai germi, mia figlia poteva giocare con tutti e sporcarsi come le pareva. C'è la lavatrice... Ecco, uso molto la lavatrice e la lavastoviglie. Non uso i detersivi biologici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Lavo la macchina una volta l'anno
> 
> Seguendo la tua lista delle cose buone da fare e quelle da non fare posso dire di essere una bestia. Mangio anche come una scrofa, non solo durante le feste comandate. Non sono una patita delle shopping ma per Natale mi piace fare i regali alle persone che amo, uso la macchina tutti i giorni anche perchè per lavoro devo spostarmi da un posto all'altro, non prendo mai l'autobus ma non parcheggio necessariamente vicino, cammino anche volentieri.
> Faccio la raccolta differenziata. Io e mia figlia in due consumiamo tantissima carta igienica. Non fumo però.
> Non sono ossessionata dai germi, mia figlia poteva giocare con tutti e sporcarsi come le pareva. C'è la lavatrice... Ecco, uso molto la lavatrice e la lavastoviglie. Non uso i detersivi biologici.


 è un annuncio per trovare un nuovo compagno?
Manca l'aspetto fisico.
Sei vegana, vegetariana o.....
Orientamento politico, religioso
Amante degli animali?
Hobby, passioni.
Certo  dire che usi tanta carta igienica, diventa un problema economico. Potevi ometterlo


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Per me sono comportamenti normalissimi, non rigidi. E non li vivo  con ossessione ma con assoluta serenità. Poi non vado certo in giro con  vestiti stracciati. Forse serve più a te questa analisi amatoriale.  Piuttosto, credo invece che vedere come ossessivi, patologici  quei  comportamenti base che servono a limitare sprechi, consumi ed  inquinamento è davvero un atteggiamento profondamente qualunquista che  porta volutamente ad identificare, per comodo, un comportamento  sostanzialmente giusto in patologico, deviato e un po' borderline.
> 
> Per  curiosità, secondo te come vedi, se c'è, una eventuale soluzione ai  problemi descritti da spleen? Soluzioni non politiche ma individuali


Io mio figlio lo lascio pur sporcare, ma poi lo lavo.
Idem per il resto. Non sono ossessionata dal tenere pulito, ma amo la pulizia. Come (credo) molti, ci sono sfere in cui sto più attenta, e altre in cui  "lascio andare".
Credo che un elenco non serva.
La coscienza pulita non ce l'ho, ma non ne faccio derivare un ostacolo alla conoscenza e al dialogo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un annuncio per trovare un nuovo compagno?
> Manca l'aspetto fisico.
> Sei vegana, vegetariana o.....
> Orientamento politico, religioso
> ...


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Marjanna, siamo adulti non bambini che alla prima critica scapano via. Ci sono utenti qui dentro che offendono pesantemente e con grande facilità altri utenti, eppure non ho visto indignazione per quello, anzi.
> 
> A me sembra piuttosto che dopo aver tirato il sasso "ecologico" adesso si sta nascondendo la mano. L'interazione tra adulti non è certo il proporre un argomento e cambiarlo se diventa scomodo.
> 
> vabbè, buona domenica!


Per quanto mi riguarda ti ho già risposto. E' del tutto chiaro che le risoluzione dei problemi che ci affliggono stà nella presa di consapevolezza delle persone e come ho sottolineato nel mio post precedente nella pressione verso politiche da adottare per l'ambiente che siano veramente efficaci, ma se qua vogliamo metterla come i bambini dell'asilo a chi è più bravo e a chi fa meglio i compinitini, ti ho già detto che a me personalmente non sei in grado di insegnare un bel niente. Ormai lo hanno capito anche i sassi che la svolta verso la sostenibilità si può attuare soltanto partendo da una riconversione economica dove non si debbano chiedere alle persone solo sacrifici da monaci ma con proposte concrete che diano delle alternative praticabili e non penalizzanti. Ma se a te va bene sentirti il paladino del ritorno ai cavalli e alle carrozze fai pure, si è capito ormai da un pezzo che questa strada non porta a niente. Questo è un forum libero, dove si confrontano idee, non il posto dove si discute a chi è più bravo a riciclare la spazzatura. (Cosa che dove vivo è all'avanguardia per quantità e qualita, anche grazie al sottoscritto, tanto per fare un esempio a cui tieni tanto). Se ti dicessi che il sottoscritto è una persona che ha piantato 1300 alberi servirebbe qualcosa? Se ti dicessi che collaboro con pubblicazioni di carattere scientifico naturalistico delle quali si servono persino alcune università cambierebbe qualcosa, dal momento che sarebbero comunque cose che non potresti mai verificare per questioni di riservatezza?
Qua non serve puntare il ditino verso gli altri ritenendosi "migliori" migliore de che? migliori di cosa? Qua serve fare la propria parte e pretenderla dai politici, rimboccandosi le maniche, il piagnisteo dell' io sono bravino e tu invece no per piacere lasciamolo stare, che fa tanto, questo sì, di pochezza e inutilità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Avete visto la pubblicità, sommersi da una mare di plastica?
Ecco la pubblicità più idiota che potessero fare.
Perché fare tanti imballaggi in plastica per poi porsi il problema di smaltire.
Per me comprare la bottiglia in vetro non mi crea problemi. 
Spreco di imballi.
Una volta c'era il vuoto di vetro a rendere, ti restituivano la cauzione della bottiglia. Le ceste erano di metallo, riutilizzabili. E.....si usavano le borracce.
Cosa non si è capito?
Si sono mossi tanti denaro e ora ci vogliono pure far sentire in colpa?


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un annuncio per trovare un nuovo compagno?
> Manca l'aspetto fisico.
> Sei vegana, vegetariana o.....
> Orientamento politico, religioso
> ...


E' contro le regole del forum scrivere che uso tanta carta igienica? Cosa ti disturba?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sui toni hai  ragione e mi scuso. Però resta il fatto che un semplice  cittadino  può contribuire al discorso ecologico solo con quei piccoli  accorgimenti  quotidiani. Non ne vedo altri. Che serve parlarne senza  fare nulla nella pratica?
> 
> Per il resto posso dirti che lavorando in ambiente internazionale e  spesso all'estero, compresi i paesi del terzo mondo, ho notato che solo  le mamme italiane non permetto ai loro figli di giocare con i bambini  del posto, e la frase tipica è sempre: stai lontano che ti attaccano le  malattie. Via da quello che è sporco ecc. Le mamme inglesi, nord europee  in generale, francesi, americane non si fanno questi problemi. Vedi i  loro bambini interagire tranquillamente con i bambini autoctoni. Nei  ristoranti locali è raro vedere un italiano: vedo molti nordici,  americani, francesi e ultimamente anche russi, ma mai italiani. Questo  per rispondere al primo neretto e per dire che è molto italiana questa  mania delle pulizie e terrore delle malattie. Poi non è che vado in giro  con la merda in macchina, ho enfatizzato un po' per rendere l'idea.  Diciamo che quando finisco il pacchetto di sigarette non lo getto dal  finestrino ma lo tengo in macchina e spesso si accumulano. Lo stesso con  le bottigliette di acqua. Quella volta alla settimana che vado alla  discarica butto il tutto (ma prima separo la carta stagnola e la  plastica dal pacchettodi sigarette).
> 
> ...


Per quello che riguarda la mania della pulizia che dici che è una mentalità tipica italiana....boh . Le città italiane rispetto ad altre città europee non sono messe tanto bene. Quindi la mania delle pulizie finisce uscendo dalla porta di casa ?


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Marjanna, siamo adulti non bambini che alla prima critica scapano via. Ci sono utenti qui dentro che offendono pesantemente e con grande facilità altri utenti, eppure non ho visto indignazione per quello, anzi.
> 
> A me sembra piuttosto che dopo aver tirato il sasso "ecologico" adesso si sta nascondendo la mano. L'interazione tra adulti non è certo il proporre un argomento e cambiarlo se diventa scomodo.
> 
> vabbè, buona domenica!


Hai visto il video che ho postato? Non l'ho mica messo tanto per... Per me val più di tante parole.
Su queste tematiche, poichè ci tengo, di mio cerco di evitare che possano essere trascinate in gossip.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Marjanna, siamo adulti non bambini che alla prima critica scapano via. Ci sono utenti qui dentro che offendono pesantemente e con grande facilità altri utenti, eppure non ho visto indignazione per quello, anzi.
> 
> A me sembra piuttosto che dopo aver tirato il sasso "ecologico" adesso si sta nascondendo la mano. L'interazione tra adulti non è certo il proporre un argomento e cambiarlo se diventa scomodo.
> 
> vabbè, buona domenica!


Nessun argomento può essere affrontato come hai fatto tu. 
E non rispondere non è fuga dal problema, ma rifiuto di scendere su un campo scelto da te e che è quello in cui uno detiene la Verità e gli altri devono rispondere a domande inquisitorie per dimostrare di essere degni.
Sei un testimone di Geova, un questuante di Lotta Comunista, un Missionario che disprezza chi vuole convertire.
Hai solo scelto un altro credo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessun argomento può essere affrontato come hai fatto tu.
> E non rispondere non è fuga dal problema, ma rifiuto di scendere su un campo scelto da te e che è quello in cui uno detiene la Verità e gli altri devono rispondere a domande inquisitorie per dimostrare di essere degni.
> Sei un testimone di Geova, un questuante di Lotta Comunista, un Missionario che disprezza chi vuole convertire.
> Hai solo scelto un altro credo.


Applausi.


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avete visto la pubblicità, sommersi da una mare di plastica?
> Ecco la pubblicità più idiota che potessero fare.
> Perché fare tanti imballaggi in plastica per poi porsi il problema di smaltire.
> Per me comprare la bottiglia in vetro non mi crea problemi.
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo, quanto ai costumi dei vari popoli, mi pare che le differenze educative siano scelte che possono dipendere da moltissimi fattori, alcuni non sempre encomiabili per quei popoli estremamenti liberali che a volte rasentano la trascuratezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E' contro le regole del forum scrivere che uso tanta carta igienica? Cosa ti disturba?


non mi interessa proprio. Era una battuta riferita al tuo elenco.


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi interessa proprio. Era una battuta riferita al tuo elenco.


Si parlava di ecologia e consumismo. Un ecologista sfegatato mi diceva che bisogna usare due strappi di carta igienica :singleeye:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si parlava di ecologia e consumismo. Un ecologista sfegatato mi diceva che bisogna usare due strappi di carta igienica :singleeye:


 poi le foglie. In autunno fa la scorta per l'inverno.
Le candele, niente luce elettrica. Lava a mano con la cenere. Sono ecologisti come piace a loro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poi le *foglie*. In autunno fa la *scorta* per l'inverno.
> Le candele, niente luce elettrica. Lava a mano con la cenere. Sono ecologisti come piace a loro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

